# 2012 189/190



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

Hello Everyone,

Need Help ..The Documents which needs to be uploaded during the filing of Visa ..Only Scanned documents of Originals are enough or do we have to get them Notarised like how we did during ACS assessment..

Thank You


----------



## goingtooz (Aug 24, 2012)

*When do we get Health reports request IDs for all applicants?*

Hi Friends,

I have submitted my visa application few hours before.

Could some one please tell me when do we get the request IDs for each of my family members. I am planning to finish my PCC and Meds at the earliest so please let me know the expected no. of days for us to the req IDs.

Thank you...


----------



## goingtooz (Aug 24, 2012)

*Upload multiple documents for each section*

Hi Friends,

For me and other members the documents list has been provided in the site.
However for section like qualifications and work experience only one add attachment link is provided beside. Hence to upload multiple documents where can we do?

is it the upload attachment button on the left side corner?
Please tell me.

Thank you...


----------



## tryingaustralia (Sep 2, 2011)

rkv146 said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> Need Help ..The Documents which needs to be uploaded during the filing of Visa ..Only Scanned documents of Originals are enough or do we have to get them Notarised like how we did during ACS assessment..
> 
> Thank You


rkv, as mentioned many times on the forum, either colored scans of original docs without notorization or black and white copies, notorised and scanned will work. Notorization for black and white copy's process will be same as ACS assessment.

Hope it helps. All the best for your doc upload!


----------



## tryingaustralia (Sep 2, 2011)

goingtooz said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I have submitted my visa application few hours before.
> 
> ...


goingtooz, as an ongoing pattern its seen that we get the health request IDs either on the same day of acknowledgement or some time soon after the acknowledgement mail from Customer Support Executive people (not CO!!). But it has been mentioned earlier by someone on forum (read through previous posts), that these days they have some delays in providing HRIs. And even if they give the HRIs they are not correct, and they need to be reffered back to their support team. 

If you want to speed up the process, you can initiate your PCC, and for medicals check with your ehealth centre if they are willing to help and process your medicals with the TRN and without HRIs being assigned.

And regarding the upload button, Yes the upload button on the top right corner of evisa application can be used or attach document against each doc link can be used. Also, one can upload multiple docs under same link (I had no problems in that).

Hope the info helps!


----------



## Ragini405 (Aug 24, 2012)

*Partner's details..*

Hi,


I am not claiming my partner's points. So, is it necessary to provide his employment details in the visa application for the last 10 years. If I provide the details . need I upload the supporting docs after submitting. 

Please help. Its urgent . I am in the middle of filling the evisa.


----------



## jt04 (Jul 17, 2012)

tryingaustralia said:


> goingtooz, as an ongoing pattern its seen that we get the health request IDs either on the same day of acknowledgement or some time soon after the acknowledgement mail from Customer Support Executive people (not CO!!). But it has been mentioned earlier by someone on forum (read through previous posts), that these days they have some delays in providing HRIs. And even if they give the HRIs they are not correct, and they need to be reffered back to their support team.
> 
> If you want to speed up the process, you can initiate your PCC, and for medicals check with your ehealth centre if they are willing to help and process your medicals with the TRN and without HRIs being assigned.
> 
> ...


Hi, I was completing my application form and filling in my details today but I cannot find any Upload button for attaching the documents. Will that only appear once I have submitted my application?

Thanks!


----------



## akmirror (Jan 27, 2012)

jt04 said:


> Hi, I was completing my application form and filling in my details today but I cannot find any Upload button for attaching the documents. Will that only appear once I have submitted my application?
> 
> Thanks!


Yes ur correct.


----------



## Ragini405 (Aug 24, 2012)

jt04 said:


> Hi, I was completing my application form and filling in my details today but I cannot find any Upload button for attaching the documents. Will that only appear once I have submitted my application?
> 
> Thanks!


Yes...that will appear once you submit and make the payment.


----------



## appubabu (Jun 25, 2012)

Ragini405 said:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> I am not claiming my partner's points. So, is it necessary to provide his employment details in the visa application for the last 10 years. If I provide the details . need I upload the supporting docs after submitting.
> ...


You need to provide all the documents which you feel will help the Case Officer to access your visa application. 

In this case, since he was employed in the past, you need to mention the details in the application. It is not mandatory to submit the documents pertaining his employment as you are not claiming points on partber's skill. Though it is advisable to submit any possible documentation to support his employment. The Case Officer would be optimistic in either of your's or your partner's employability once in Australia.


----------



## prgopala (Jun 18, 2012)

appubabu said:


> You need to provide all the documents which you feel will help the Case Officer to access your visa application.
> 
> In this case, since he was employed in the past, you need to mention the details in the application. It is not mandatory to submit the documents pertaining his employment as you are not claiming points on partber's skill. Though it is advisable to submit any possible documentation to support his employment. The Case Officer would be optimistic in either of your's or your partner's employability once in Australia.


Even if someone is claiming partner points, employment documents are not required, at least its not present in the attachment list (I am claiming partner points and have entered partner's employment details).
If the CO asks i will provide the same.


----------



## appubabu (Jun 25, 2012)

goingtooz said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> For me and other members the documents list has been provided in the site.
> However for section like qualifications and work experience only one add attachment link is provided beside. Hence to upload multiple documents where can we do?
> ...


You definitely can upload multiple files under the same category (for say qualifications or work experience). 

Another option is to combine multiple documents into a single file before your upload. Note that eVisa system has a size restriction of 5 MB for single file. 

In terms of a files bigger than 5 MB, break it up in files lesser than 5MB and upload to the system. You may use the description like 'Name-Work_Experience_Part1of5'.

You can bring up the upload screen either from the right most link on the document category or in the right top portion of the page.


----------



## appubabu (Jun 25, 2012)

prgopala said:


> Even if someone is claiming partner points, employment documents are not required, at least its not present in the attachment list (I am claiming partner points and have entered partner's employment details).
> If the CO asks i will provide the same.


Be advised, this is not to start an argument over this point. 

Again, let me reiterate that you MAY upload supporting documents for your partner's employment - whether or not you are claiming points. Any additional documents which you feel is required for your visa application, needs to be uploaded. In the end, it is the applicant's call. Good luck!


----------



## appubabu (Jun 25, 2012)

akmirror said:


> I am not being able to see the documents that I attached
> 
> Under the "Attachments Provided" Header it says 'No Attachments available' though I have attached them. Anyone having the same problem like this ?


I did face this in the initial days of my application. 

If "Attachments Provided" Header says 'No Attachments available', you have to upload the document again. Before you try again, do check the browser settings at Australian Migration Services - Electronic Visas


----------



## appubabu (Jun 25, 2012)

GoinDownUnder said:


> i am in the same dilemma... i was initially told that my spouse and kid's name would come up after a few days but unfortunately it may really be a technical bug, so I emailed e-service support to ask them how I can properly upload the other supporting documents.
> 
> I have not received any reply yet though
> 
> By the way, I heard that we do not really need to wait for CO to request for medical checkup, and that we can take the medical exam on our initiative, and they say this speeds things up. I was thinking of going to one of the E-Health clinics already to get my medical examination done. Any advice?


Regarding the document upload for spouse and kid, you may follow the suggestion given here http://www.expatforum.com/expats/892316-post366.html

With regard to the Medical Check, you need to wait for the 'GSM Support Officer' (at times your Case Officer contacts directly) to send you the Health Request ID's (HRI). You would ideally receive (separate) HRI's for all the members included in the application, along with the acknowledgment mail. Nowadays, folks are experiencing some delay in receiving their acknowledgment mails (upto 10 days and sometimes even more) from the date of application - find details here http://www.expatforum.com/expats/886667-post213.html

Once you receive the HRI, contact nearest DIAC panel clinic and check whether the HRI's are available in the eHealth system. If the HRI's are not available, follow the suggestion given here to get the corrected HRI. http://www.expatforum.com/expats/891311-post342.html

_Book your medical tests only after your HRI's appear in the eHealth system._


----------



## tintin_papay (Jul 3, 2012)

Hi auslover, kostya,

any input from the CO?

how can you be sure that the med results have reached to CO?


----------



## prgopala (Jun 18, 2012)

appubabu said:


> Be advised, this is not to start an argument over this point.
> 
> Again, let me reiterate that you MAY upload supporting documents for your partner's employment - whether or not you are claiming points. Any additional documents which you feel is required for your visa application, needs to be uploaded. In the end, it is the applicant's call. Good luck!


Exactly. I mean the more docs you provide the much better.


----------



## auslover (May 7, 2012)

tintin_papay said:


> Hi auslover, kostya,
> 
> any input from the CO?
> 
> how can you be sure that the med results have reached to CO?


No update ,
And got know way to know if meds have reached.
I m thinking to contact him about meds in couple of days.

With the crash on this link
https://www.ecom.immi.gov.au/inquiry/query/query.do?action=eVisa

Its more of a shooting in the dark .


----------



## varoonverma (Mar 21, 2012)

For members who lodged on 13-Aug, 4 week period gets over today... correct ?


----------



## wanttomove (Apr 11, 2012)

Just a QUick question is:

That After Paying the application fee in the online application, when one recieves the acknowledge from DIAC?

is that an email? What it contains actually???
:confused2:

Thanks in advance


----------



## sherlock (Mar 28, 2012)

wanttomove said:


> Just a QUick question is:
> 
> That After Paying the application fee in the online application, when one recieves the acknowledge from DIAC?
> 
> ...


I got my ack after abt 9-10 days. It had visa-aplication-details sheet (basically with all info I had given in my app), and the pdf with health request IDs as well.


----------



## sherlock (Mar 28, 2012)

*New Health Request IDs.*

Guys,

As suggested in this thread, I sent an email to health.strategies, telling them that the e-clinic is unable to find my health request IDs in their system. I was so happy to see their reply in a day ... they gave me new IDs, which they said the clinic will be able to find.

If anybody else has this issue (e-clinic unable to find health request IDs in their system), you might want to try sending the email and asking for correct IDs.

Loving this forum for everybody being so helpful !


----------



## wanttomove (Apr 11, 2012)

sherlock said:


> I got my ack after abt 9-10 days. It had visa-aplication-details sheet (basically with all info I had given in my app), and the pdf with health request IDs as well.


but it that spreadsheet, in the "Ack, Date" column, you have entered the same date as date lodged. why is that? what was that acknowledgement??
i'm asking abt that
Please guide me in this regard...

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AmVbXIKdyJ_9dHMteE1RVjNtbUcyMWt3VENLTTl3Smc#gid=0


----------



## wanttomove (Apr 11, 2012)

sherlock said:


> Guys,
> 
> As suggested in this thread, I sent an email to health.strategies, telling them that the e-clinic is unable to find my health request IDs in their system. I was so happy to see their reply in a day ... they gave me new IDs, which they said the clinic will be able to find.
> 
> ...


Congratulations to get new Health Id's:clap2:
Can u provide the full email address just for info.


----------



## shohagkuet (May 7, 2012)

wanttomove said:


> Just a QUick question is:
> 
> That After Paying the application fee in the online application, when one recieves the acknowledge from DIAC?
> 
> ...


Yah...after submitting online application on 06 Sep'12 I have received acknowledge mail containing two PDF (IMMI Acknowledgement of Valid Application Received & IMMI Visa Application Summary) on 10 Sep'12......


----------



## auslover (May 7, 2012)

sherlock said:


> Guys,
> 
> As suggested in this thread, I sent an email to health.strategies, telling them that the e-clinic is unable to find my health request IDs in their system. I was so happy to see their reply in a day ... they gave me new IDs, which they said the clinic will be able to find.
> 
> ...


good news sherlock , now you can do he meds.


----------



## kapil09 (Jun 27, 2012)

*DIAC visa fees*

Can someone tell the visa fee, it is AUD $3060 or $3160.

Also, I am using Indian credit card of citibank. So how much processing fee they are charging. Like today's rate is
1 Australian dollar = 57.3288 Indian rupees

So bank is charging Rs. 59, or more any rough idea.

Thanks
:ranger:


----------



## sherlock (Mar 28, 2012)

wanttomove said:


> but it that spreadsheet, in the "Ack, Date" column, you have entered the same date as date lodged. why is that? what was that acknowledgement??
> i'm asking abt that
> Please guide me in this regard...
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AmVbXIKdyJ_9dHMteE1RVjNtbUcyMWt3VENLTTl3Smc#gid=0


Oh, my bad ! The only "ack" that I got on the same day of the visa application was the "payment confirmation" (which I downloaded from the portal itself).
The actual acknowledgement pdfs that I got were on 
Sorry for that. I have updated the sheet now.


----------



## sherlock (Mar 28, 2012)

wanttomove said:


> Congratulations to get new Health Id's:clap2:
> Can u provide the full email address just for info.


Yeah it was - [email protected]

Before emailing them, make sure your clinic cannot see your IDs. If they can, no reason to trouble the health guys.


----------



## ebyoct82 (Aug 18, 2010)

When i upload documents, i was not able to see my secondary applicant’s names. I had waited for 1 week for the same as per someone suggested in the forum. Then I uploaded under my name. I had sent a mail to e-visa support team and they replied today that do the same. 

But today all uploaded documents listed but another list showing with recommended status and a link to upload against each item. Do i have to upload the documents again? 

Today, a status came near all names as 'In progress'. Do this means CO allocated?. Before it was Application Received'


----------



## sherlock (Mar 28, 2012)

kapil09 said:


> Can someone tell the visa fee, it is AUD $3060 or $3160.
> 
> Also, I am using Indian credit card of citibank. So how much processing fee they are charging. Like today's rate is
> 1 Australian dollar = 57.3288 Indian rupees
> ...



Visa fees for 189/190 are AUD 3060.

The processing charge seems fine ... just make sure that your card has enough credit limit for the whole fee (to be safe, it should be around INR 1.9-2 lacs for Indian credit card holders).


----------



## sherlock (Mar 28, 2012)

ebyoct82 said:


> When i upload documents, i was not able to see my secondary applicant’s names. I had waited for 1 week for the same as per someone suggested in the forum. Then I uploaded under my name. I had sent a mail to e-visa support team and they replied today that do the same.
> 
> But today all uploaded documents listed but another list showing with recommended status and a link to upload against each item. Do i have to upload the documents again?
> 
> Today, a status came near all names as 'In progress'. Do this means CO allocated?. Before it was Application Received'


In Progress does not mean you are allocated a CO. My app went into that status on 15th Aug, still no CO !

Also regarding the documents, just wait for a day or two, the status will mostly change to "Received" for the uploaded ones. It took me a couple of days (after uploading everything) for all docs to show up as "received".


----------



## Kostya (Mar 27, 2012)

tintin_papay said:


> Hi auslover, kostya,
> 
> any input from the CO?


Hey!

Have not gotten any info or queries from CO yet. Thought that there's no CO for me and called DIAC today.

After 20 minutes of listening to auto answering mashine a lady said that I actually have CO for some time (forgot to ask when CO was allocated), that assessment is going well and I might expect to be contacted by CO in about a week. CO is from team 33 in Brisbane. 

Haven't found any way to realize that CO is allocated in eVisa system...

Regards,
Kostya


----------



## varoonverma (Mar 21, 2012)

Kostya said:


> Hey!
> 
> Have not gotten any info or queries from CO yet. Thought that there's no CO for me and called DIAC today.
> 
> ...



Same here Kostya, I too got in touch with them and received the same info.
That the CO was already allocated and was assessing the application.

For me the contact time awaited was mentioned as about '6 weeks or quicker'. I requested for the Name and e-mail of the CO, but she didn't provide me those.

I TOO haven't found any way to realize that CO is allocated in eVisa system...

Will call in a couple of days to check out the date of allocation and Team number.

Thanks


----------



## kapil09 (Jun 27, 2012)

sherlock said:


> In Progress does not mean you are allocated a CO. My app went into that status on 15th Aug, still no CO !
> 
> Also regarding the documents, just wait for a day or two, the status will mostly change to "Received" for the uploaded ones. It took me a couple of days (after uploading everything) for all docs to show up as "received".



Hi All,

I have got invite in skillselect on 190 visa!
I had a query regarding reference letter. I had worked in four companies C1, C2, C3 and C4 (Presently Working).
For all these companies, I have valid proofs like:
1. Offer Letter, Experience Letter, Pay slips, Bank Statement etc!

But for company C1 and C2 I have references from my boss on company letter head.
But for C3 and C4 I do not have letter head and also such references
HR is not willing to give, what should I do?


But when I went to ACS for skill assessment, for C3 I have taken reference from a colleague of same designation, they accepted it.
Will the DIAC also accept the same reference letter? or I need to get it from my senior/supervisor?
Does ACS or DIAC cross verify each other documents? or ACS provide each documnets to DIAC?

Also when I went for skill assessment I have provided an affidavit stating that for last 2 companies C3 and C4, I cannot provide reference on letter heads. So can I provide similar affidavit to DIAC also?

Thanks,
:ranger:


----------



## metaform (Jun 19, 2012)

varoonverma said:


> Same here Kostya, I too got in touch with them and received the same info.
> That the CO was already allocated and was assessing the application.
> 
> For me the contact time awaited was mentioned as about '6 weeks or quicker'. I requested for the Name and e-mail of the CO, but she didn't provide me those.
> ...


Varoon and Kostya, what's the status showing on the right-hand corner of your E-visa screen?


----------



## Kostya (Mar 27, 2012)

varoonverma said:


> Same here Kostya, I too got in touch with them and received the same info.
> That the CO was already allocated and was assessing the application.
> 
> For me the contact time awaited was mentioned as about '6 weeks or quicker'. I requested for the Name and e-mail of the CO, but she didn't provide me those.


Haven't mentioned before, but they told me the name of the officer and team number. However, they refused to email contact details of CO.


----------



## Kostya (Mar 27, 2012)

metaform said:


> Varoon and Kostya, what's the status showing on the right-hand corner of your E-visa screen?


Hey!

It's: "Status: In Progress"

Cheers


----------



## varoonverma (Mar 21, 2012)

metaform said:


> Varoon and Kostya, what's the status showing on the right-hand corner of your E-visa screen?


Same: Status in-progress

But out of the other options in the 'status' field, i guess this one is the most befitting.

Thanks


----------



## tintin_papay (Jul 3, 2012)

It's: "Status: In Progress"


----------



## tintin_papay (Jul 3, 2012)

Has anyone got any "met" on any uploaded documents? All my ones are either received or required.


----------



## goingtooz (Aug 24, 2012)

*Meds request IDs*

Hi Friends,

Could some one please tell me after how many days from the visa application submission we get our request IDs for doing medicals?

Thank you...


----------



## Ragini405 (Aug 24, 2012)

*Incorrect info.*

Hi,

My age in the marriage certificate is wrongly mentioned(It was 25 though correct one is 27). Please let me know if this will be an issue.

Thanks.


----------



## destinationaustralia (Apr 23, 2012)

Ragini405 said:


> Hi,
> 
> My age in the marriage certificate is wrongly mentioned(It was 25 though correct one is 27). Please let me know if this will be an issue.
> 
> Thanks.


:confused2:


----------



## destinationaustralia (Apr 23, 2012)

Ragini405 said:


> Hi,
> 
> My age in the marriage certificate is wrongly mentioned(It was 25 though correct one is 27). Please let me know if this will be an issue.
> 
> Thanks.


I don't think this should be an issue, but take care to mention the same date (as in the marrg. cert.) throughout.

Cheers!


----------



## omarau (Apr 12, 2011)

for the people who have already got a CO. Do you think CO silence (not contacting you in anyway) after allocation is a good or a bad sign? I was allocated a CO 3 days ago with no contact about anything since then.


----------



## tintin_papay (Jul 3, 2012)

Hi omarau,

have you provided form 80, yet?


----------



## omarau (Apr 12, 2011)

tintin_papay said:


> Hi omarau,
> 
> have you provided form 80, yet?


nope CO didnt contact me and didnt ask for so im trying to submit just enough documentation so i dont delay processing of my application. Nevertheless, I have form 80 filled and waiting


----------



## akmirror (Jan 27, 2012)

Hi friends,

I have not claimed points for work experience in my EOI yet I see the document "Work Experience - Overseas, Evidence Of " as Recommended in the attachment list ? and same for australian work experience. I think its a system problem. Right ?


----------



## agandi (Jul 2, 2012)

When you are not claiming any partner skills, points it is of no use to mention your spouse's employment. It is for DIAC's information only.

That is the not the criteria for refusing your visa.




Ragini405 said:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> I am not claiming my partner's points. So, is it necessary to provide his employment details in the visa application for the last 10 years. If I provide the details . need I upload the supporting docs after submitting.
> ...


----------



## goingtooz (Aug 24, 2012)

*How to delete repeated documents attached to the visa application?*

Few of my documents got attached twice mistakenly.
Now after attaching all the documents except 3 documents (left which needs to be attached to my application), I am getting error of maximum number of files rey ached.

Please tell me how to delete the repeated documents and also is there any work around for me to upload those three important documents..

Very urgent please.....


----------



## agandi (Jul 2, 2012)

Hi All,

Finally, I lodged my visa application today. Initially when I logged into Skillselect the status showed as 'Lodged'. Then I logged into e-Visa and see the status as 'In Progress'. 

I see an 'Attach' button at the top right corner and individual attach buttons next to all line items for each of the documents that need an evidence.

Any idea what is the difference between these two attach buttons?

What will be the next step in this process? Will I get an acknowledgement that my payment was received OR will a CO be assigned after some time?

When I click on the top right attach button following information is present:

Attach document allows you to electronically attach supporting documents to your application.

Attachments can be added immediately after an application is lodged, or at any time up until a decision on the application is reached.

The maximum size for each file you attach is 5MB.

ePLUS supports the following file types:
MS Word, MS Excel, MS PowerPoint application file types, and
pdf, rtf, gif, bmp, jpg/jpeg, png, txt file formats.


It is evident now that I can attach the documents thought the CO is not assigned.

Any thoughts?


----------



## Guest (Sep 11, 2012)

omarau said:


> for the people who have already got a CO. Do you think CO silence (not contacting you in anyway) after allocation is a good or a bad sign? I was allocated a CO 3 days ago with no contact about anything since then.


Not sure if its a good news or bad news mate.....but the wait is definitely killing me. I have sent an email to my CO just to let her know that my medicals are completed and will be sent to their office directly. Wasn't needed but I just want to wake her up  Hope it does the trick.


----------



## Guest (Sep 11, 2012)

tintin_papay said:


> Has anyone got any "met" on any uploaded documents? All my ones are either received or required.


Not me  I also have documents received/required/recommended status. Some of the docs are already uploaded but still showing up as required...I am not taking any action on them. Will wait for the CO to ask.


----------



## Guest (Sep 11, 2012)

goingtooz said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> Could some one please tell me after how many days from the visa application submission we get our request IDs for doing medicals?
> 
> Thank you...



It is different for everyone. But expect it within 10 days of the visa application. 


"In the short term there will be a delay of up to 10 working days until an acknowledgement letter is received for e-lodged applications. "


----------



## tintin_papay (Jul 3, 2012)

Is there anyone, whose CO (not GSM support officer) explicitly asked for medical and PCC?


----------



## arabidopsis (Aug 13, 2012)

Yes,my CO asked me to fulfill the health requirements (but not PCC as they're valid from my last visa).BTW,you don't need your health request ID to book a medical.


----------



## tintin_papay (Jul 3, 2012)

arabidopsis Thanks.


----------



## prgopala (Jun 18, 2012)

simone1 said:


> Not me  I also have documents received/required/recommended status. Some of the docs are already uploaded but still showing up as required...I am not taking any action on them. Will wait for the CO to ask.


All the documents that i had uploaded went to required state from recommended. A couple of days later they went to received state.


----------



## akmirror (Jan 27, 2012)

I got an Ack email from the Support Officer but only 2 pdfs with Application summary. I thought I read somewhere they send 5 pdfs including the Health IDs. Hopefully things are falling on place.....


----------



## goingtooz (Aug 24, 2012)

arabidopsis said:


> Yes,my CO asked me to fulfill the health requirements (but not PCC as they're valid from my last visa).BTW,you don't need your health request ID to book a medical.



If we do not need any health request ID to book medicals, how do we know the specific tests for each of the family members with different age groups in the application? Please let me know...

thank you..


----------



## goingtooz (Aug 24, 2012)

akmirror said:


> I got an Ack email from the Support Officer but only 2 pdfs with Application summary. I thought I read somewhere they send 5 pdfs including the Health IDs. Hopefully things are falling on place.....



Hi Akmirror,

As per the dates given by you, you have submitted the visa application on 7th and CO is assigned. Can you please tell me when did the case officer get assigned to you? which date?

I am a bit curious to know as I have submitted my application on 9th sept.

Thank you


----------



## akmirror (Jan 27, 2012)

goingtooz said:


> Hi Akmirror,
> 
> As per the dates given by you, you have submitted the visa application on 7th and CO is assigned. Can you please tell me when did the case officer get assigned to you? which date?
> 
> ...


Hi,

I got email from Support Officer and Not Case Officer. They are two different people. We should be expecting CO in 28 days of our visa lodgement.


----------



## wanttomove (Apr 11, 2012)

goingtooz said:


> If we do not need any health request ID to book medicals, how do we know the specific tests for each of the family members with different age groups in the application? Please let me know...
> 
> thank you..


Hi goingtooz what is the status shown of ur application in the to right navigation bar?
Me too payed the fees on 7th Sep. Is that my lodgement date?


----------



## arabidopsis (Aug 13, 2012)

akmirror,my acknowledgement only had 3 PDFs,no health request ID.Once I got a CO,I asked him for a health ID so I can book a medical and he told me it's not needed but gave it to me anyway.So if you are in OZ,I'd say just book a medical,that way once you get your CO,you're already ahead of the game

Goingtooz,I'm not sure.For me,I have no dependents and I'm in Australia and it wasn't needed.In your case it may be different...sorry,can't help.Why not try calling the place where the med exams are done and find out if they need it?


----------



## akmirror (Jan 27, 2012)

I am looking to use the same medicals and PCC I did for my previous 475 visa on May 23. I am hoping CO will agree to that. It will save a lot of hassle and time for me.


----------



## arabidopsis (Aug 13, 2012)

akmirror said:


> I am looking to use the same medicals and PCC I did for my previous 475 visa on May 23. I am hoping CO will agree to that. It will save a lot of hassle and time for me.



If you did your 475 health exam at the PR level,I don't see why they won't accept it.My health exam is valid till April next year but because it was at temporary level only,I have to do another one tomorrow.The only difference is the blood test I think,I wish they could do just that bit and you pay only $40 or something


----------



## wanttomove (Apr 11, 2012)

May i know that if someone has paid the application fee and uploaded the necessary documents but did not get any acknowledgement email or no request for medicals....
then what should be the status of application? [the one that is shown on the top right navigation bar]


----------



## Gary2379 (Jul 16, 2012)

I have an agent doing my application for me she lodged my visa last Thursday,then she forwarded me aknowledgment yesterday with my tr number and health ID number which I was able to book my medical for next Tuesday,there was 4 PDF attachments which I have to download and bring with me,she did tell me u normally receive this information 3-4 days after lodging the visa......

Has anyone heard of people actually being granted the 190 visa??im sure some people should b hearing some positive news soon?!?


----------



## goingtooz (Aug 24, 2012)

wanttomove said:


> Hi goingtooz what is the status shown of ur application in the to right navigation bar?
> Me too payed the fees on 7th Sep. Is that my lodgement date?


Hi wanttomove,

I have paid the application fee on 9th sep and uploaded all the documents yesterday and upto now I did not get any acknowledgement email for the application.

My current status is - In progress.

some one please tell me how many days will that take for us to get an ACK email for the application?

Thank you.


----------



## shohagkuet (May 7, 2012)

goingtooz said:


> Hi wanttomove,
> 
> I have paid the application fee on 9th sep and uploaded all the documents yesterday and upto now I did not get any acknowledgement email for the application.
> 
> ...


I think it is vary time to time. For me I have lodged app on 06 Sep'12 (Thursday) and got ACK mail on 10 Sep'12 (Monday).....


----------



## wanttomove (Apr 11, 2012)

goingtooz said:


> Hi wanttomove,
> 
> I have paid the application fee on 9th sep and uploaded all the documents yesterday and upto now I did not get any acknowledgement email for the application.
> 
> ...


Does anyone have the status of his/her application as "Application received" after the fee payment and documnents upload....

Please share the details with me if same...
'Thanks in advance


----------



## wanttomove (Apr 11, 2012)

shohagkuet said:


> I think it is vary time to time. For me I have lodged app on 06 Sep'12 (Thursday) and got ACK mail on 10 Sep'12 (Monday).....


and before these ack. emails what was the status of ur application?


----------



## ebyoct82 (Aug 18, 2010)

wanttomove said:


> May i know that if someone has paid the application fee and uploaded the necessary documents but did not get any acknowledgement email or no request for medicals....
> then what should be the status of application? [the one that is shown on the top right navigation bar]


I had submitted the application on 1st Sep, still not got any acknowledgement or medical request. My status on top right showing 'In Progress' and aganist each applicant name showing 'Processing'.


----------



## wanttomove (Apr 11, 2012)

ebyoct82 said:


> I had submitted the application on 1st Sep, still not got any acknowledgement or medical request. My status on top right showing 'In process' and aganist each applicant name showing 'Processing'.


But if no one has experienced the status "Application REceived"

:confused2:Why it is like this for my application


----------



## ebyoct82 (Aug 18, 2010)

wanttomove said:


> But if no one has experienced the status "Application REceived"
> 
> :confused2:Why it is like this for my application


its the waiting time after payment. It will change once the payment confirmed. My status changed from 'Application Received' to 'In Progress' after 9 days


----------



## jinkyongann (Jul 8, 2012)

wanttomove said:


> But if no one has experienced the status "Application REceived"
> 
> :confused2:Why it is like this for my application


Everybody's seems to be different. 
I dont think we have to worried much for the Ack Letter or Status - Recieved or In Progress.
I lodged on 27 Aug and until now there is no Ack Letter and Status still at "Recieved".
However, if by 4th week there is no CO, then we need to check.


----------



## wanttomove (Apr 11, 2012)

Do we need to upload any forms with our application???
Please guide
Thanks in advance...


----------



## GoinDownUnder (Aug 15, 2012)

wanttomove said:


> May i know that if someone has paid the application fee and uploaded the necessary documents but did not get any acknowledgement email or no request for medicals....
> then what should be the status of application? [the one that is shown on the top right navigation bar]


I applied and paid online on 02 Sep 2012 and still have no acknowledgement and no medical requst 



wanttomove said:


> But if no one has experienced the status "Application REceived"
> 
> :confused2:Why it is like this for my application


we have the same application status.. it says ?application received" and my attached documents doesn't have any status as well..




wanttomove said:


> Do we need to upload any forms with our application???
> Please guide
> Thanks in advance...


I read that some were requested to fill up form 80 by their CO


----------



## omarau (Apr 12, 2011)

Gary2379 said:


> I have an agent doing my application for me she lodged my visa last Thursday,then she forwarded me aknowledgment yesterday with my tr number and health ID number which I was able to book my medical for next Tuesday,there was 4 PDF attachments which I have to download and bring with me,she did tell me u normally receive this information 3-4 days after lodging the visa......
> 
> Has anyone heard of people actually being granted the 190 visa??im sure some people should b hearing some positive news soon?!?


yup, some guys at another forum have already gotten theirs 
11th August - not long now - Page 9
I guess this week we must see some visa grants around here as well.


----------



## tintin_papay (Jul 3, 2012)

Hi omarau,

I am not that hopeful, being from HR country, it may take upto 18 months.


----------



## dubaident (Sep 6, 2012)

i was alloted my CO !!!!!!!!!today i applied on september 1 online ,under 190 vic state sponsorship.I also recieved the request for additional documents ,medical and character requirement .


----------



## dubaident (Sep 6, 2012)

i was alloted my CO !!!!!!!!!today, i applied on september 1 online ,under 190 vic state sponsorship.I also recieved the request for additional documents ,medical and character requirement .


----------



## ebyoct82 (Aug 18, 2010)

dubaident said:


> i was alloted my CO !!!!!!!!!today i applied on september 1 online ,under 190 vic state sponsorship.I also recieved the request for additional documents ,medical and character requirement .


COngrats!! i applied on 1 sep... mine is on the way :ranger:


----------



## goingtooz (Aug 24, 2012)

dubaident said:


> i was alloted my CO !!!!!!!!!today, i applied on september 1 online ,under 190 vic state sponsorship.I also recieved the request for additional documents ,medical and character requirement .



congrats dude :clap2:


----------



## TWA (Aug 3, 2012)

Dear Friends,

I already have 474 visa , can anyone confirm that medical of my previous visa can be used again in this visa.

BW, i already uploaded my previos vis PCC along with other docoments again in this 190 visa.


----------



## TWA (Aug 3, 2012)

Plesae provide email address of e-visa support team as i have problem with my i can not upload documents for my spouse & alos my DOB is wrongly shon in system that i want to correct it by e-visa support team .



ebyoct82 said:


> When i upload documents, i was not able to see my secondary applicant’s names. I had waited for 1 week for the same as per someone suggested in the forum. Then I uploaded under my name. I had sent a mail to e-visa support team and they replied today that do the same.
> 
> But today all uploaded documents listed but another list showing with recommended status and a link to upload against each item. Do i have to upload the documents again?
> 
> Today, a status came near all names as 'In progress'. Do this means CO allocated?. Before it was Application Received'


----------



## amit26580 (Apr 12, 2012)

*Hi*

Hi ,

Please let me know if you got some info as I am also in the same Boat.I Travelled to 2 countries but for less then a year duration, not sure wheather need to mention the details as I am scared that they may ask Police verification from those countries.

Thanks
Amit


----------



## kirank (Aug 17, 2012)

Hi, Can some one answer me the very basic question i have here. When should we apply for the PCC? Should we apply after the CO is allocated and he requests us to submit them?

Thank You.


----------



## irishshoegal (May 30, 2012)

amit26580 said:


> Hi ,
> 
> Please let me know if you got some info as I am also in the same Boat.I Travelled to 2 countries but for less then a year duration, not sure wheather need to mention the details as I am scared that they may ask Police verification from those countries.
> 
> ...


I am scared that they may ask Police verification from those countries.
Now I'm scared


----------



## prgopala (Jun 18, 2012)

kirank said:


> Hi, Can some one answer me the very basic question i have here. When should we apply for the PCC? Should we apply after the CO is allocated and he requests us to submit them?
> 
> Thank You.


PCC is a one day process. Fill up online form, go to PSK and get your PCC. Now conditions that apply
1) The current address where you are staying and your PP address is same.
2) You have the name of your spouse in your passport if applying as married.
3) You are not availing PCC on a tatkal passport for which police verification is not completed.

Except for the 3rd point where you will have to persuade your police station folks to complete the PP police verification ASAP and send the file to your passport office, rest all scenarios can be taken care of.
e.g. for point 1, even if you are staying somewhere else other than your PP address, make sure you fill the online form with the same address as your PP address.
for point 2,if your spouse name is not mentioned in your passport, for e.g. you got your passport before marriage and never bothered to add your spouse name, then in such case just apply as single and get your PCC in a day. 
So its all upto you. If you know you can get the PCC in a day then do it after CO asks for the same. Else start the process now itself so that in case of any hassles you would have enough time to get over it.


----------



## kirank (Aug 17, 2012)

Hi Praveen,

Thanks for the information.


----------



## ebyoct82 (Aug 18, 2010)

TWA said:


> Plesae provide email address of e-visa support team as i have problem with my i can not upload documents for my spouse & alos my DOB is wrongly shon in system that i want to correct it by e-visa support team .


[email protected]


----------



## kapil09 (Jun 27, 2012)

*Reply*



dubaident said:


> i was alloted my CO !!!!!!!!!today i applied on september 1 online ,under 190 vic state sponsorship.I also recieved the request for additional documents ,medical and character requirement .



Can you tell us what additional document CO has requested apart from Medical and PCC?

Has he asked for form 80 or 1221 or some additional references in your present or past jobs?

Thanks,
:ranger:


----------



## agandi (Jul 2, 2012)

Hi PrGopala,

So are you saying that PCC can be done even before a CO is allocated? Looks like there is no hard and fast rule that PCC has to be done only after a CO is allocated.

Did you get your PCC done after CO was allocated?






prgopala said:


> PCC is a one day process. Fill up online form, go to PSK and get your PCC. Now conditions that apply
> 1) The current address where you are staying and your PP address is same.
> 2) You have the name of your spouse in your passport if applying as married.
> 3) You are not availing PCC on a tatkal passport for which police verification is not completed.
> ...


----------



## ebyoct82 (Aug 18, 2010)

in the application, i have filled only the university name for my wife. can i submit letter from college for medium of instruction?. or i have to get this from university?. The college name is mentioned in the mark sheet.


----------



## metaform (Jun 19, 2012)

Dear Journal, it is Day 27 since I submitted my application and still no acknowledgment letter, no status change on the e-visa page (although I was able to upload all my files with ease) and no CO. Tried emailing gsm.documents, gsm.validity and even health.strategies, but I got nothing but auto-replies. The desperation is starting to kick in.


----------



## jinkyongann (Jul 8, 2012)

metaform said:


> Dear Journal, it is Day 27 since I submitted my application and still no acknowledgment letter, no status change on the e-visa page (although I was able to upload all my files with ease) and no CO. Tried emailing gsm.documents, gsm.validity and even health.strategies, but I got nothing but auto-replies. The desperation is starting to kick in.


Oh dear. Mine is 20 days and no acknowledgment letter and nothing at all. 
I thought is only my application hanged in their system.


----------



## Gary2379 (Jul 16, 2012)

I'm doing my pcc at the moment due to have it back on Friday and have got medicals booked on tuesday,I lodged 190 visa last Thursday through my agent,it's good to have them ready,they are no good once a year passes though!


----------



## suziewan (May 26, 2012)

Joining this thread


----------



## metaform (Jun 19, 2012)

Hi guys. Did your SkillSelect/EOI status change from INVITED to SUSPENDED after submitting the visa application? Mine still says INVITED and the Apply Visa button is active, which may be the reason why my application still has not moved a bit up to this point.


----------



## auslover (May 7, 2012)

metaform said:


> Hi guys. Did your SkillSelect/EOI status change from INVITED to SUSPENDED after submitting the visa application? Mine still says INVITED and the Apply Visa button is active, which may be the reason why my application still has not moved a bit up to this point.


mine is Status: LODGED and also, i got a mail from skill select after filing that as i have lodged the application so my EOI is suspended .

The message was as follows i got it one day after filing 190

Dear XXXXXXXX
Your SkillSelect EOI has been suspended
This letter refers to your Expression of Interest (EOI) submitted in the SkillSelect system.
Your EOI details are:
EOI ID: XXX
Submitted date: XXX
Full Name: XXX
DOB: XX

Please be advised that your EOI has been suspended on XXX as you have lodged a visa application.
If you are granted or refused a visa, your EOI will be removed from the SkillSelect database and you will no longer be
considered for future invitation rounds.

i Strongly suggest you to follow up with skill select people to resolve you issue.


----------



## jinkyongann (Jul 8, 2012)

metaform said:


> Hi guys. Did your SkillSelect/EOI status change from INVITED to SUSPENDED after submitting the visa application? Mine still says INVITED and the Apply Visa button is active, which may be the reason why my application still has not moved a bit up to this point.


I am facing the same problem as you. Mine is still INVITED. And there is STILL a "Apply Visa" button active.
And I have not recieved any ACK email.


----------



## akmirror (Jan 27, 2012)

Hi friends,

I request all of you who are still to fill in the following excel sheet regarding 190 visa. 
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AmVbXIKdyJ_9dHMteE1RVjNtbUcyMWt3VENLTTl3Smc

I hope we see some more CO assignments in coming days and hopefully grant news. Best of luck!


----------



## goingtooz (Aug 24, 2012)

Hi Friends,

Another technical issue had occurred today in the GSM site.
I have uploaded 90% of the documents for the whole family yesterday. For which I saw the status of 'received' from required/recommended and also each document has been listed out in the attached docs. Today I have uploaded additional 2 documents. After attaching the first I saw that doc also being listed in the attached documents queue. However when i have uploaded the second doc it got uploaded but as a result I have seen under each member's list "No attachment found" remark has come.

One thing is, still I am able to see the initial received status still existing in the prior uploaded docs. Not sure what to comment.

So, just waiting for the CO to confirm my attachments. :ranger:


----------



## varoonverma (Mar 21, 2012)

Hi Kostya,

Called up DIAC today, learnt that i had already been allocated a CO on 4-Sep-2012. However my CO has stayed dormant till now, I haven't received any mail or ackn from her about the allocation. CO is from team 33, Brisbane.


----------



## kevincathy (Aug 3, 2012)

dubaident said:


> i was alloted my CO !!!!!!!!!today, i applied on september 1 online ,under 190 vic state sponsorship.I also recieved the request for additional documents ,medical and character requirement .


Congratulations!!! Hope I can be allocated very soon. May I check the team of your CO, suppose we may at same team as I lodged at same day as you.


----------



## jinkyongann (Jul 8, 2012)

metaform said:


> Hi guys. Did your SkillSelect/EOI status change from INVITED to SUSPENDED after submitting the visa application? Mine still says INVITED and the Apply Visa button is active, which may be the reason why my application still has not moved a bit up to this point.


Hi Metaform, any luck in contacting the Skillselect side about visa not moving?
I called DIAC, they say they manually input the Lodged applications TRN into the system after they have got payment. Might be our applications got 'lost' during the manual input.


----------



## varoonverma (Mar 21, 2012)

Kostya said:


> Haven't mentioned before, but they told me the name of the officer and team number. However, they refused to email contact details of CO.


I checked with DIAC today and learnt that the my CO was allocated on 04-Sep. They have me the name and team number. Team 33, Brisbane. 

With regards to the e-mail id, i guess it is the standard format. 

So what do you say, shall we say hello to CO ?


----------



## auslover (May 7, 2012)

varoonverma said:


> I checked with DIAC today and learnt that the my CO was allocated on 04-Sep. They have me the name and team number. Team 33, Brisbane.
> 
> With regards to the e-mail id, i guess it is the standard format.
> 
> So what do you say, shall we say hello to CO ?


Mine too is from 33 and agter the initial request of documents he did not replied to any of my email.


----------



## fay1014 (Aug 16, 2012)

varoonverma said:


> I checked with DIAC today and learnt that the my CO was allocated on 04-Sep. They have me the name and team number. Team 33, Brisbane.
> 
> With regards to the e-mail id, i guess it is the standard format.
> 
> So what do you say, shall we say hello to CO ?




Hi varoonverma, I called DIAC two days ago. A guy told me my CO was allocated very recently. But when I asked him about the name and team number, he said he cannot provide that information to me. don't know why.


----------



## tintin_papay (Jul 3, 2012)

agreed with fay1014, they usually do not give co's name.


----------



## metaform (Jun 19, 2012)

Maybe I'm too lazy to backread but can someone post or PM me the number where I can follow up about my application? Thanks.


----------



## Kostya (Mar 27, 2012)

metaform said:


> Maybe I'm too lazy to backread but can someone post or PM me the number where I can follow up about my application? Thanks.


+61 1300 364 613 (outside Australia)
1300 364 613 (in Australia)


----------



## tintin_papay (Jul 3, 2012)

Kostya said:


> +61 1300 364 613 (outside Australia)
> 1300 364 613 (in Australia)



Hi Kostya,

Did your co contact you and ask for any docs? like med etc?


----------



## nataraj86 (Jul 27, 2012)

Today i got my ack with health id.. So i can make an appointment for health check.. Wat about PCC? I have to wait until CO advise further?


----------



## varoonverma (Mar 21, 2012)

auslover said:


> Mine too is from 33 and agter the initial request of documents he did not replied to any of my email.


Well I guess most of us already must be having CO's allocated. However only those have peeped out of the Rabbit Hole where more documents were needed.

CO not replying to your e-mail is a little unfortunate, as they usually respond within a day. There responses aren't revealing of-course... but that is a different problem.


----------



## Kostya (Mar 27, 2012)

tintin_papay said:


> Hi Kostya,
> 
> Did your co contact you and ask for any docs? like med etc?


Hey!

Actually I sent a query to gsm.documents regarding CO allocation on Sunday... And after my conversation with DIAC I got a reply from my CO (they had told me his name during conversation). 

However, it's just a letter - I'm your CO, I'm assessing your application and will query for additional docs if needed. It's a little bit strange, because I haven't submitted meds for 190th, but I'm going to write CO about meds at the beginning of next week.... just to keep in touch with him...

Cheers!


----------



## shohagkuet (May 7, 2012)

nataraj86 said:


> Today i got my ack with health id.. So i can make an appointment for health check.. Wat about PCC? I have to wait until CO advise further?


Congratulation...you are lucky enough who got so much faster response...


----------



## Guest (Sep 13, 2012)

varoonverma said:


> Well I guess most of us already must be having CO's allocated. However only those have peeped out of the Rabbit Hole where more documents were needed.
> 
> CO not replying to your e-mail is a little unfortunate, as they usually respond within a day. There responses aren't revealing of-course... but that is a different problem.


Hi Varoon, 

I also never heard back from my CO (team 33 email). It's been 4 days now. Their auto-generated email says "If your General Skilled Migration (GSM) visa application has already been allocated to a case officer for assessment, we will respond within seven (7) working days."


----------



## varoonverma (Mar 21, 2012)

fay1014 said:


> Hi varoonverma, I called DIAC two days ago. A guy told me my CO was allocated very recently. But when I asked him about the name and team number, he said he cannot provide that information to me. don't know why.


Maybe my operator was more generous. 

But i think knowing you are allocated should be good enough. As even if you mail them there response would hardly be anything but 'mechanical'.

So sit tight and :ranger:


----------



## LostMeson (May 30, 2012)

simone1 said:


> Hi Varoon,
> 
> I also never heard back from my CO (team 33 email). It's been 4 days now. Their auto-generated email says "If your General Skilled Migration (GSM) visa application has already been allocated to a case officer for assessment, we will respond within seven (7) working days."


Hi simone1,
my situation is quite similar here. may I ask the initial letters of your CO's name?
I am quite curious about why they just don't reply...


----------



## Guest (Sep 13, 2012)

lostmeson said:


> hi simone1,
> my situation is quite similar here. May i ask the initial letters of your co's name?
> I am quite curious about why they just don't reply...


mw


----------



## LostMeson (May 30, 2012)

simone1 said:


> mw


mine is ES, so I believe it's not a single case issue. probably they are doing something...


----------



## fay1014 (Aug 16, 2012)

simone1, LostMeson, how you guys find out the name of CO? by calling the DIAC, or the CO told you by email at the first place?


----------



## Kostya (Mar 27, 2012)

LostMeson said:


> mine is ES, so I believe it's not a single case issue. probably they are doing something...


Mine is LZ


----------



## goingtooz (Aug 24, 2012)

nataraj86 said:


> Today i got my ack with health id.. So i can make an appointment for health check.. Wat about PCC? I have to wait until CO advise further?



I have got my acknowledgement along with health request ID letters for all the family members yesterday.Planning to go for PCC and Meds once I take the appointments.

After seeing some of our friend's milestone dates, I feel that the COs are getting allocated in 3 weeks time. Does some one agree with this?
:juggle:


----------



## shohagkuet (May 7, 2012)

goingtooz said:


> I have got my acknowledgement along with health request ID letters for all the family members yesterday.Planning to go for PCC and Meds once I take the appointments.
> 
> After seeing some of our friend's milestone dates, I feel that the COs are getting allocated in 3 weeks time. Does some one agree with this?
> :juggle:


congratulation....Would u please update ur signature with your info so that we can understand u processing..


----------



## arabidopsis (Aug 13, 2012)

Mine is LE.From Team 2.I added a column in the spreadsheet for CO's initials,maybe we can all fill that column in and find out which one is the laziest?


----------



## Guest (Sep 13, 2012)

fay1014 said:


> simone1, LostMeson, how you guys find out the name of CO? by calling the DIAC, or the CO told you by email at the first place?


No, I did not call DIAC. I received an email with a pdf titled 'letter' that had the name of my CO and another pdf with health id for my partner.


----------



## Guest (Sep 13, 2012)

arabidopsis said:


> Mine is LE.From Team 2.I added a column in the spreadsheet for CO's initials,maybe we can all fill that column in and find out which one is the laziest?


Good idea! Let's have some giggles at their cost  Although on second thought, the ones stuck with a slacker would not be able to laugh much....


----------



## omarau (Apr 12, 2011)

simone1 said:


> Good idea! Let's have some giggles at their cost  Although on second thought, the ones stuck with a slacker would not be able to laugh much....


agree, mine is KD from team 33. I will add on the spreadsheet. 
I sent her two emails the first one she replied after 2 days the second is still hanging :S

I too feel that its not that they are busy, i think they are still putting procedures and polices for processing of new subclass visas 189/190 
seems to me each one of us has got his own CO, which is good. No Co is working on multiple cases


----------



## varoonverma (Mar 21, 2012)

Kostya said:


> Hey!
> 
> Actually I sent a query to gsm.documents regarding CO allocation on Sunday... And after my conversation with DIAC I got a reply from my CO (they had told me his name during conversation).
> 
> ...


Hi Kostya,

I also email [email protected] and received the following as an automated reply

"Latest Update - 29 August 2012

Important Information - SkillSelect applications lodged with DIAC from 1 July 2012

If you lodged an application through SkillSelect (subclass 189, 190 or 489), after 1 July 2012 you should log in to your EOI Homepage for further information. The below information may further assist clients who have lodged through SkillSelect.

Attachments

All attachments for applications lodged using the new online SkillSelect system must be submitted using the elodgement system. They should not be forwarded by mail to processing centres or to this mailbox........ "

Did you receive something similar ?
And did the CO sent you a 'hello' mail after a couple of days, without you taking any further action on it ??

Thanks


----------



## varoonverma (Mar 21, 2012)

simone1 said:


> mw


I don't have any communication from CO yet, but learnt that it is MW too.


----------



## omarau (Apr 12, 2011)

> Planned system maintenance
> Thursday 13 September 2012
> 
> From 8 pm to 11 pm Thursday 13 September 2012 AEST (GMT + 10).
> ...


Planned System Maintenance and Technical Issues


Seems that they will finally will fix something tonight  
lets wait and see


----------



## omarau (Apr 12, 2011)

from the spreadsheet seems to me that most ICT guys was allocated to team33. looks like team 33 is ICT focused


----------



## sherlock (Mar 28, 2012)

I'll complete one full month tomorrow since I submitted the application! No CO yet (atleast not that I know of).


----------



## wanttomove (Apr 11, 2012)

Hi All,

I'm creating this thread for the people who have applied for 190 visa , have paid the fees and uploaded the docs.. But the application status is still "Application Received"
They did not get any acknowledgment email, No request for medicals...
Moreover, the status in EOI is still invited and Apply VIsa is enabled....
That's really terrible situation ...
Lets find out some way to get out of this...
We should not be as ignored as no acknowledgment no email from skillSelect or visa System.. We will share the contact details , emails and our experience if we go through any of the query related to our case...
Let's join 
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...s-did-not-get-acknowledgement.html#post896594


----------



## omarau (Apr 12, 2011)

sherlock said:


> I'll complete one full month tomorrow since I submitted the application! No CO yet (atleast not that I know of).


Im sure a CO is already assigned to your case its just he doesnt need any new docs from your side. For all what you know the grant letter maybe the only communication you get from your CO  
good luck


----------



## auslover (May 7, 2012)

omarau said:


> Planned System Maintenance and Technical Issues
> 
> 
> Seems that they will finally will fix something tonight
> lets wait and see


I don't think so, I have given up on their Software development team .

I have tried this link like 1000 times and damn:
https://www.ecom.immi.gov.au/inquiry/query/query.do?action=eVisa

Cannot express the amount of frustration this gives me, seeing the same crash again and again.


----------



## sherlock (Mar 28, 2012)

omarau said:


> Im sure a CO is already assigned to your case its just he doesnt need any new docs from your side. For all what you know the grant letter maybe the only communication you get from your CO
> good luck


Aah I wish  but not so fast. I am yet to do my medicals. Received the new health request IDs just couple of days ago, so atleast I can go for meds now. Lets hope for the best ! It would have been nice to have some communication from the CO, but well, never mind


----------



## auslover (May 7, 2012)

sherlock said:


> I'll complete one full month tomorrow since I submitted the application! No CO yet (atleast not that I know of).


Yeah, I am also sure the Co is there but a silent one.


----------



## auslover (May 7, 2012)

*important post from pomsinoz.com*

Hi Guys, just saw a post in the pomsinoz forum , just read the last line , it's important




> Thank you everyone. Wish you all the best with your applications.
> 
> We did inform the Client Support Officer ( not the CO) that we were 475 holders however I am not sure if that was necessary. Since our visas are associated with our passports, the DIAC has that information in their system. Our Co did not even ask for our medical results, form 80 or anything. He asked us for a proof of payment from my employer. I scanned a collection of the payslips and sent them to him via email. I clicked "send" and went to take a shower. When i got out of the shower... our visas had already been granted. It definitely was the most surreal experience which I have ever had...
> 
> We sent a thank note to our CO after my visa was granted he said that I was the second person who was granted the 190 visa since they launched SkillSelect.


----------



## omarau (Apr 12, 2011)

auslover said:


> We sent a thank note to our CO after my visa was granted he said that I was the second person who was granted the 190 visa since they launched SkillSelect.


I hope it flows from now onward


----------



## Kostya (Mar 27, 2012)

varoonverma said:


> Hi Kostya,
> 
> I also email [email protected] and received the following as an automated reply
> 
> ...


Yeah, I got such letter.

Moreover, it had the following statement:



> If your enquiry relates to one of the following subjects, you will be responded to shortly:
> -	Request for copy of acknowledgement letter, or letter for Medicare purposes
> -	Request to withdraw a GSM application
> -	Request for a refund of the Visa Application Charge in relation to a GSM application;
> ...


I thought, that i would never get a reply and started to phone them...

Cheers!


----------



## varoonverma (Mar 21, 2012)

auslover said:


> Hi Guys, just saw a post in the pomsinoz forum , just read the last line , it's important


Cool! VISA was granted on 28-Aug.


----------



## varoonverma (Mar 21, 2012)

Kostya said:


> Yeah, I got such letter.
> 
> Moreover, it had the following statement:
> 
> ...


In that case we got the same e-mail response. But do you think the CO contacted you against in response to your phone call or e-mail ??

As I have also done both the steps as you did, but in reverse order :
1. Phone call (got the news of CO allocation)
2. Now e-mailed gsm.documents


----------



## Guest (Sep 13, 2012)

varoonverma said:


> I don't have any communication from CO yet, but learnt that it is MW too.


Hope we are in good hands Varoon


----------



## sudhakar0204 (Feb 21, 2012)

Hi 

After we attended for medical examination in a eHeatlth enabled hospital, how much time does it take to get the status change in Evisa system. 

In my case the CO was allocated on 6th Sep and requested for Form - 80 , Medicals. Then the status for medicals in Evisa system changed as "Requested" I am done with my medicals on 11th Sep but still in Evisa system the status for this item is showing as "Requested".

Could some one post how long it will take to get the status changed?

Regards


----------



## auslover (May 7, 2012)

sudhakar0204 said:


> Hi
> 
> After we attended for medical examination in a eHeatlth enabled hospital, how much time does it take to get the status change in Evisa system.
> 
> ...


I have the exact same problem.
My meds are requested from 4th Sept.
And, I have done on 5th but still nothing.
I think this portal only shows the documents that we ourselves upload.


----------



## tintin_papay (Jul 3, 2012)

I want to quote a line from PIO forum (by FOL),

"There is a difference between the CO asking for meds or a support officer who sends you the health ids in advance... "

Please, be aware of this.


----------



## jinkyongann (Jul 8, 2012)

metaform said:


> Maybe I'm too lazy to backread but can someone post or PM me the number where I can follow up about my application? Thanks.


Have you called DIAC? Any updates?


----------



## Kostya (Mar 27, 2012)

varoonverma said:


> In that case we got the same e-mail response. But do you think the CO contacted you against in response to your phone call or e-mail ??
> 
> As I have also done both the steps as you did, but in reverse order :
> 1. Phone call (got the news of CO allocation)
> 2. Now e-mailed gsm.documents


Actually, I am not sure.

As I see from letter's headers and history, it's answer to my query. My query was forwarded to CO. 

However, it might have been forwarded because of my call because while we were talking, operator checked and found this letter. Possibly, she forwarded it to CO by her own...

Cheers!


----------



## metaform (Jun 19, 2012)

I tried calling them this morning but the hold time of 20 minutes forced me to hang up and try again tomorrow. I will update you on the results.


----------



## symeteor (Feb 21, 2012)

It seems team 33 is the investigation team.
They will do external verification for everyone...And the external verification will be performed by ASIO (like CIA in US.)


----------



## auslover (May 7, 2012)

symeteor said:


> It seems team 33 is the investigation team.
> They will do external verification for everyone...And the external verification will be performed by ASIO (like CIA in US.)


How do you know they are investigating?
Have they emailed or or do you have some source for this information.


----------



## tintin_papay (Jul 3, 2012)

symeteor said:


> It seems team 33 is the investigation team.
> They will do external verification for everyone...And the external verification will be performed by ASIO (like CIA in US.)



Can you please let us know the source or link?


----------



## tintin_papay (Jul 3, 2012)

symeteor said:


> It seems team 33 is the investigation team.
> They will do external verification for everyone...And the external verification will be performed by ASIO (like CIA in US.)


I think, I agree with you, I called diac, and they said generally HR country applicant's will be investigated and that may take a long time for some countries.


----------



## nataraj86 (Jul 27, 2012)

tintin_papay said:


> I think, I agree with you, I called diac, and they said generally HR country applicant's will be investigated and that may take a long time for some countries.


What do they mean external verification?

Is it something like verification of our academic docs & experience certs?


----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 2012)

symeteor said:


> It seems team 33 is the investigation team.
> They will do external verification for everyone...And the external verification will be performed by ASIO (like CIA in US.)


Hi Symeteor, 

I do not think it is mandatory that external verification will be conducted for every applicant allocated to team 33. From what I know, many people from my country which is a HR country get direct grants. 

Also, no offense meant but so far I have only heard of external verifications being done for applicants from Pakistan.


----------



## metaform (Jun 19, 2012)

jinkyongann said:


> Have you called DIAC? Any updates?


E-services.support replied this morning and my EOI is finally LODGED and suspended. My evisa status is now In Progress. Thank goodness.


----------



## sherlock (Mar 28, 2012)

Good news! Exactly a month after lodging my 190 app, i finally have a case officer. Initials are LZ and the person is from team 33 brisbane.
The only extra docs requested at this point are meds for me and my wife
i'm hoping everythng else is in order. Will update the excel sheet soon.


----------



## jinkyongann (Jul 8, 2012)

metaform said:


> E-services.support replied this morning and my EOI is finally LODGED and suspended. My evisa status is now In Progress. Thank goodness.


Me too. Thanks for update. 
But I didnt get any ACK letter nor Medical letter.


----------



## auslover (May 7, 2012)

sherlock said:


> Good news! Exactly a month after lodging my 190 app, i finally have a case officer. Initials are LZ and the person is from team 33 brisbane.
> The only extra docs requested at this point are meds for me and my wife
> i'm hoping everythng else is in order. Will update the excel sheet soon.


Congrats a lot , best of luck .

Hope you get a grant soon!!!!!


----------



## Kostya (Mar 27, 2012)

sherlock said:


> Good news! Exactly a month after lodging my 190 app, i finally have a case officer. Initials are LZ and the person is from team 33 brisbane.
> The only extra docs requested at this point are meds for me and my wife
> i'm hoping everythng else is in order. Will update the excel sheet soon.


Congrats with LZ!!! 

Hope that he'll be good and we'll get grants soon!


----------



## sudhakar0204 (Feb 21, 2012)

Hi 

I am surprised that most of the visa applications have been allotted to the Team 33, but in the excel sheet i have seen only one application has been allotted with the case officer from Team 2. And mine is also being assessed by Team 2 CO. 

Can any one has idea what is the difference between Team 2 & 33?

Regards
Sudhakar


----------



## sudhakar0204 (Feb 21, 2012)

Hi 

CO has requested language ability proof for my spouse. She is a graduate and has completed her entire education in English Medium. I have provided certified copies of her Secondary, Intermedicate, Graduation certificate to the Case Officer and also taken a letter from the college principal in which she has completed her graduation. 

Any Suggestions on this requirement -- apart from the evidence i already provided?

Regards
Sudhakar


----------



## GoinDownUnder (Aug 15, 2012)

metaform said:


> E-services.support replied this morning and my EOI is finally LODGED and suspended. My evisa status is now In Progress. Thank goodness.


great news!.. i emailed skillselect tech. support last Monday as well to inform them that my status has not been updated to 'Lodged' yet, they replied the next day but no status change til now..


----------



## Ragini405 (Aug 24, 2012)

sudhakar0204 said:


> Hi
> 
> CO has requested language ability proof for my spouse. She is a graduate and has completed her entire education in English Medium. I have provided certified copies of her Secondary, Intermedicate, Graduation certificate to the Case Officer and also taken a letter from the college principal in which she has completed her graduation.
> 
> ...


Hi,

You can get a MOI(medium of instruction) certificate from the university she has graduated. This will suffice. University will not take much time in issuing this..in an hour, they will provide it. I got the same for my husband.


----------



## varoonverma (Mar 21, 2012)

sudhakar0204 said:


> Hi
> 
> CO has requested language ability proof for my spouse. She is a graduate and has completed her entire education in English Medium. I have provided certified copies of her Secondary, Intermedicate, Graduation certificate to the Case Officer and also taken a letter from the college principal in which she has completed her graduation.
> 
> ...


One word - I.E.L.T.S


----------



## ebyoct82 (Aug 18, 2010)

Today, the link organize medical requirements has been activate and able to fill the application and generated the receipt for the medical check-ups for all of us. :clap2: But still no comunication from Co, no acknoledgement etc... documnets status also still recommended.


----------



## Gary2379 (Jul 16, 2012)

My friend lodged his visa on the 17th of August did medicals and pcc a week afterwards and was granted his 190 visa this morning,so it looks like its pretty quick with skills elect!....I think the thing which is a key factor is wether your from a hr country!


----------



## tintin_papay (Jul 3, 2012)

[email protected] "I think the thing which is a key factor is wether your from a hr country! "

100% agreed!!


----------



## omarau (Apr 12, 2011)

tintin_papay said:


> [email protected] "I think the thing which is a key factor is wether your from a hr country! "
> 
> 100% agreed!!


I guess HR vs LR countries does not affect granting of PR visas it is for temporary visas. by definition HR country is the country of which its citizens has shown high rate of overstaying their visas in Australia. So they make sure that you have enough reasons to get out of Australia when your visa expires. 
So I thing this wont affect PR visas as they expect us to stay permanently in Australia. 

Right?


----------



## Gary2379 (Jul 16, 2012)

Yeah that does make sense!i guess he was just the lucky one to receive his so quick!....hopefully more of us will hear good news soon!


----------



## auslover (May 7, 2012)

*Shocked*

Today i got a verification call of my employment at my office,
that talk to my HR and as well as me .
They verified all the details i had provided in my VISA application regarding job details.

Now here is why i am freaked out:

My current company where my exp is 3.2 years was pretty fine verified

Now the issue is, my old company where my exp is just 2 months.
They called that placed but the manager there was new, so the verification dis not go well and call got cut in between .

Now can anybody please tell me, what will happen.

m so so frightened and freaked out. 

Please if anybody have any information that can help , i request kindly provide
urgent help needed


----------



## omarau (Apr 12, 2011)

auslover said:


> Today i got a verification call of my employment at my office,
> that talk to my HR and as well as me .
> They verified all the details i had provided in my VISA application regarding job details.
> 
> ...


I found this thread: 
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...-perform-job-verification-all-applicants.html


----------



## Gary2379 (Jul 16, 2012)

Do you know if they will ring up all companies and ask about the time they are employed?shouldnt they have tgis information from the work reference??


----------



## Gary2379 (Jul 16, 2012)

Just read that link thanks!!


----------



## auslover (May 7, 2012)

Cmon somebody please , reply


----------



## LostMeson (May 30, 2012)

auslover said:


> Today i got a verification call of my employment at my office,
> that talk to my HR and as well as me .
> They verified all the details i had provided in my VISA application regarding job details.
> 
> ...


Hi auslover,
I think if your 3.2 years experience was verified, it should be alright.
Have you provided supporting documents for your previous employment? If so, even if the new manager does not know you, he still cannot deny your evidences submitted. Furthermore, it is just a 2-month experience a couple of years ago. the investigator would understand that.

Do you know who made these calls? Your CO directly or someone from the Australian Embassy in your country, or any third-party staff?


----------



## auslover (May 7, 2012)

LostMeson said:


> Hi auslover,
> I think if your 3.2 years experience was verified, it should be alright.
> Have you provided supporting documents for your previous employment? If so, even if the new manager does not know you, he still cannot deny your evidences submitted. Furthermore, it is just a 2-month experience a couple of years ago. the investigator would understand that.
> 
> Do you know who made these calls? Your CO directly or someone from the Australian Embassy in your country, or any third-party staff?


Australian embassy of my country.


Thanks for the reply


----------



## LostMeson (May 30, 2012)

auslover said:


> Australian embassy of my country.
> 
> 
> Thanks for the reply


no worries, Auslover.
It's not bad news anyway. at least they are progressing on your case.
any news from your CO?


----------



## auslover (May 7, 2012)

LostMeson said:


> no worries, Auslover.
> It's not bad news anyway. at least they are progressing on your case.
> any news from your CO?


Thank you very much lostmeson.
I need support very much at this time.
This visa thing means a lot to me.
No news from co maybe he is wating for verification check


----------



## varoonverma (Mar 21, 2012)

auslover said:


> Thank you very much lostmeson.
> I need support very much at this time.
> This visa thing means a lot to me.
> No news from co maybe he is wating for verification check


Honestly! Was there ANY ommission/commission of any info for your employment that could raised an iota of doubt in the mind of a CO ?


----------



## kevincathy (Aug 3, 2012)

Gary2379 said:


> My friend lodged his visa on the 17th of August did medicals and pcc a week afterwards and was granted his 190 visa this morning,so it looks like its pretty quick with skills elect!....I think the thing which is a key factor is wether your from a hr country!


hi Gary, good to hear this inspiring news. 
Do you know which team is your friend's CO from?


----------



## sherlock (Mar 28, 2012)

Its weird, but all my information in the excel sheet of this thread keeps disappearing! 

Auslover - any way to lock the rows of the sheet?


----------



## Gary2379 (Jul 16, 2012)

Will find out some more information fri
Him and will let u know!....I don't even know what team I'm on that's if I have one yet,as my agent doesn't Inform me if stuff like that!


----------



## irishshoegal (May 30, 2012)

Gary2379 said:


> Will find out some more information fri
> Him and will let u know!....I don't even know what team I'm on that's if I have one yet,as my agent doesn't Inform me if stuff like that!


Hi Gary you must be heading over soon ?


----------



## Gary2379 (Jul 16, 2012)

Hi shoegal,yeah got my flights booked for the 15th of oct,I hope I have the visa by then:/.....got my medical for this coming tuesday,and my police checks are all complete so hopefully I will be hearing something back soon!....how's it going with u,are u lodged?


----------



## katy_aus (Aug 3, 2012)

Hey guys..does India fall under HR or LR countries?? (HR is high risk and LR is low risk )


----------



## sudhakar0204 (Feb 21, 2012)

katy_aus said:


> Hey guys..does India fall under HR or LR countries?? (HR is high risk and LR is low risk )


I think it would be in LR as many applicants from India are receiving the decisions pretty fast and few cases where no verification is being conducted.

On the other side for HR countries, it takes few months to process the application...


----------



## tintin_papay (Jul 3, 2012)

sudhakar0204 said:


> I think it would be in LR as many applicants from India are receiving the decisions pretty fast and few cases where no verification is being conducted.
> 
> On the other side for HR countries, it takes few months to process the application...



Visas, Immigration and Refugees


----------



## katy_aus (Aug 3, 2012)

sudhakar0204 said:


> I think it would be in LR as many applicants from India are receiving the decisions pretty fast and few cases where no verification is being conducted.
> 
> On the other side for HR countries, it takes few months to process the application...


Thanks for the reply Sudhakar..ya even i've seen many cases in India where no verification is carried out..


----------



## irishshoegal (May 30, 2012)

Not yet, almost there, reviewing our moving timelines, we are thinking of heading over in March now


----------



## 4ndy (Mar 28, 2012)

All,

Did anyone been asking for additional evidence or documents from state? And how long does it take from upload additional documents to invitation?


----------



## sherlock (Mar 28, 2012)

auslover said:


> Thank you very much lostmeson.
> I need support very much at this time.
> This visa thing means a lot to me.
> No news from co maybe he is wating for verification check


While I was surprised to hear they actually carried out an employment check, I assure you that there is nothing to worry about. If your major part of employment is verified fine, they might not care much about just 2 months worth. I dont think you should worry abt it till your CO contacts you back.

We are all praying for you ! Hang on in there!


----------



## ada14gerry (Sep 7, 2012)

*New to this forum*

Visa lodge on the 4th of september. Hubby and I did our medical last 12th September as we were advised to do so. However, we haven't received any emails yet informing of the case officer being assigned to us.


----------



## 4ndy (Mar 28, 2012)

4ndy said:


> All,
> 
> Did anyone been asking for additional evidence or documents from state? And how long does it take from upload additional documents to invitation?


Any one?


----------



## gssumesh (Aug 29, 2012)

This is my first post to this awesome forum. I have been a silent follower of this forum for long. I got 190 visa invite on September 1st. NSW sponsored me in Developer Programmer category. I have pressed "Apply Visa" button on september 8th and continued filling my form. I submitted the same on September 13 where i did made my payment through Debit Card. On September 14 , I uploaded all the documents, BUT
1> i can't see any change in status for me. Its still showing "In Progress". Is it normal?
2> Documents can be seen in the document tab, but i cant navigate those (there is still link showing as required/recommended)
3> This is my main doubt : there is a link "Organize your Health" when i click this link it shows my details and allows me to select my choice of clinic (I am from INDIA). It also asks some questions about our medical history. I didn't navigate through last page, since i am not sure. Just to confirm is this the way to get Health Id or should i wait for CO to be allocated? I didn't saw anyone referring to this link. 

Help is much appreciated!!!

Again thanks to everyone to keep this forum alive!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## helo_cwb (May 25, 2012)

Hi all,
I lodged my application on Aug12, and uploaded all my documents, PCC included.
I havent heard from the CO either, but I think he's active, despite being silent.
This week the 'organize your health exams' link became active, ie it directs to a page where to book the exams. Until then, that link only showed a message saying to wait for the Case Officer. So it indicates the CO is working on my case! 
However, since there is no ehealth enabled clinic in my city, I'm going ahead with a manual processing of the Meds.
Good luck to us all


----------



## migo83 (Sep 16, 2012)

gssumesh said:


> This is my first post to this awesome forum. I have been a silent follower of this forum for long. I got 190 visa invite on September 1st. NSW sponsored me in Developer Programmer category. I have pressed "Apply Visa" button on september 8th and continued filling my form. I submitted the same on September 13 where i did made my payment through Debit Card. On September 14 , I uploaded all the documents, BUT
> 1> i can't see any change in status for me. Its still showing "In Progress". Is it normal?
> 2> Documents can be seen in the document tab, but i cant navigate those (there is still link showing as required/recommended)
> 3> This is my main doubt : there is a link "Organize your Health" when i click this link it shows my details and allows me to select my choice of clinic (I am from INDIA). It also asks some questions about our medical history. I didn't navigate through last page, since i am not sure. Just to confirm is this the way to get Health Id or should i wait for CO to be allocated? I didn't saw anyone referring to this link.
> ...


I have a problem with this link "organise your health examinations" when I try to access it for person2 (my wife) included in my application, for mine there is no problem which is very strange...do u have the same problem?


----------



## engtoaus (Sep 3, 2012)

Hi, what is your "Application Status" at the moment? is it "Application Received" or "In Progress"???

I did my application few days back and it has remained "Application received".
But I also have the same situation as you below:
['organize your health exams' link became active, ie it directs to a page where to book the exams. Until then, that link only showed a message saying to wait for the Case Officer.]




helo_cwb said:


> Hi all,
> I lodged my application on Aug12, and uploaded all my documents, PCC included.
> I havent heard from the CO either, but I think he's active, despite being silent.
> This week the 'organize your health exams' link became active, ie it directs to a page where to book the exams. Until then, that link only showed a message saying to wait for the Case Officer. So it indicates the CO is working on my case!
> ...


----------



## migo83 (Sep 16, 2012)

Mine too is application received...I applied 0n 19 August and I have phoned adelaide processing center just now and the operator told me that I have been allocated to a case officer and he/she is assessing my application now and that he/she will contact me. But I still need to know if any of you guys has a problem with the link (organise your health examinations)...if any of you has a partner or 2nd person in application please check this link if it is working for them or not and let me know as i became suspicious that they want me only to do medical and they will refuse my wife's application for visa....please help


----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2012)

migo83 said:


> Mine too is application received...I applied 0n 19 August and I have phoned adelaide processing center just now and the operator told me that I have been allocated to a case officer and he/she is assessing my application now and that he/she will contact me. But I still need to know if any of you guys has a problem with the link (organise your health examinations)...if any of you has a partner or 2nd person in application please check this link if it is working for them or not and let me know as i became suspicious that they want me only to do medical and they will refuse my wife's application for visa....please help


Hi Migo83,

Did you not receive health req id for your partner? I had the same issue. I emailed them and they sent me the the required document for my husband. It is a mistake on their part.


----------



## engtoaus (Sep 3, 2012)

Hello Migo,

After you lodged the application, did you receive any acknowledgement email?
And you mean to say that your status has always been "Application received" and you have been allocated a CO?
I had thought that an application goes from "Application Received" to "In progress" after which it goes to your CO?

Anyone can verify please....




migo83 said:


> Mine too is application received...I applied 0n 19 August and I have phoned adelaide processing center just now and the operator told me that I have been allocated to a case officer and he/she is assessing my application now and that he/she will contact me. But I still need to know if any of you guys has a problem with the link (organise your health examinations)...if any of you has a partner or 2nd person in application please check this link if it is working for them or not and let me know as i became suspicious that they want me only to do medical and they will refuse my wife's application for visa....please help


----------



## GoinDownUnder (Aug 15, 2012)

Finally, my e-visa status has been changed from "Application Received" to "In Progress" and there are now a list of documents recommended for me to upload for myself, my partner and my son.

If i had not emailed Skillselect and informed them my TRN, the status would not have changed.

I tried emailing [email protected] but to no avail so I had to go through the SkillSelect portal's Contact Us form to let them know that I can still see the "Apply Visa" button when I log in... After they updated, I received the "Application Suspended" message and the SkillSelect status is correctly changed to "Lodged"


----------



## engtoaus (Sep 3, 2012)

That's interesting.... so it means that nothing will happen unless you email them!!
How long did you wait before contacting them?



GoinDownUnder said:


> Finally, my e-visa status has been changed from "Application Received" to "In Progress" and there are now a list of documents recommended for me to upload for myself, my partner and my son.
> 
> If i had not emailed Skillselect and informed them my TRN, the status would not have changed.
> 
> I tried emailing [email protected] but to no avail so I had to go through the SkillSelect portal's Contact Us form to let them know that I can still see the "Apply Visa" button when I log in... After they updated, I received the "Application Suspended" message and the SkillSelect status is correctly changed to "Lodged"


----------



## GoinDownUnder (Aug 15, 2012)

engtoaus said:


> That's interesting.... so it means that nothing will happen unless you email them!!
> How long did you wait before contacting them?


My wild guess is that, if your SkillSelect status is not changed to "Lodged" after you apply then the e-visa application still remains as "Application Received" and doesn't really gets queued in the e-visa system. And maybe, if your visa application doesn't say "In Progress" then it seems no CO would reach it, kind of like a workflow thing. 

I guess you can go to your SkillSelect application and check the status, if we have the same case you can fill up the technical enquiry form like I did.

I think if we drop an email directly to the skillselect support email address then it just gets lost with thousands of other emails. :confused2: So I logged in SkillSelect --> Technical Support Site (Right Panel) --> Contact Us tab --> and filled up the Technical Enquiry Form, and indeed it goes through their queue system and they replied the very next working day.


----------



## engtoaus (Sep 3, 2012)

Thanks for the information. Much appreciated.
Before your application status changing to "In progress", were you able to see options for attaching documents? 
I have managed to upload some documents from the "attach docuuments" button on the top right side of the home page so wondering if i would have to load it all again when the status changes to "in progress"?




GoinDownUnder said:


> My wild guess is that, if your SkillSelect status is not changed to "Lodged" after you apply then the e-visa application still remains as "Application Received" and doesn't really gets queued in the e-visa system. And maybe, if your visa application doesn't say "In Progress" then it seems no CO would reach it, kind of like a workflow thing.
> 
> I guess you can go to your SkillSelect application and check the status, if we have the same case you can fill up the technical enquiry form like I did.
> 
> I think if we drop an email directly to the skillselect support email address then it just gets lost with thousands of other emails. :confused2: So I logged in SkillSelect --> Technical Support Site (Right Panel) --> Contact Us tab --> and filled up the Technical Enquiry Form, and indeed it goes through their queue system and they replied the very next working day.


----------



## GoinDownUnder (Aug 15, 2012)

engtoaus said:


> Thanks for the information. Much appreciated.
> Before your application status changing to "In progress", were you able to see options for attaching documents?
> I have managed to upload some documents from the "attach docuuments" button on the top right side of the home page so wondering if i would have to load it all again when the status changes to "in progress"?


when my status was still "Application Received" I could only see one "Attach Document" button in the upper right panel side but when it changed to "In Progress" , the document checklist was updated and there is an "Attach Document" button on each row.


----------



## jinkyongann (Jul 8, 2012)

GoinDownUnder said:


> Finally, my e-visa status has been changed from "Application Received" to "In Progress" and there are now a list of documents recommended for me to upload for myself, my partner and my son.
> 
> If i had not emailed Skillselect and informed them my TRN, the status would not have changed.
> 
> I tried emailing [email protected] but to no avail so I had to go through the SkillSelect portal's Contact Us form to let them know that I can still see the "Apply Visa" button when I log in... After they updated, I received the "Application Suspended" message and the SkillSelect status is correctly changed to "Lodged"


It is the same with me, after repeated calls failed.. I emailed skilledselect. 
I lodged on 27 Aug, but only get Ack letter on 17th Sept. and in the letter, the date "Visa applied" is 17th Sept.
It just went into the "lodged system", and I might have to wait another 4 weeks to get a CO. :/


----------



## engtoaus (Sep 3, 2012)

Thank you. Now i understand the system much better.

So after this, did your Attach Document list decrease - fewer documents needed now?



GoinDownUnder said:


> when my status was still "Application Received" I could only see one "Attach Document" button in the upper right panel side but when it changed to "In Progress" , the document checklist was updated and there is an "Attach Document" button on each row.


----------



## engtoaus (Sep 3, 2012)

Thanks for the info.

So that means more waiting time I guess 



jinkyongann said:


> It is the same with me, after repeated calls failed.. I emailed skilledselect.
> I lodged on 27 Aug, but only get Ack letter on 17th Sept. and in the letter, the date "Visa applied" is 17th Sept.
> It just went into the "lodged system", and I might have to wait another 4 weeks to get a CO. :/


----------



## metaform (Jun 19, 2012)

jinkyongann said:


> It is the same with me, after repeated calls failed.. I emailed skilledselect.
> I lodged on 27 Aug, but only get Ack letter on 17th Sept. and in the letter, the date "Visa applied" is 17th Sept.
> It just went into the "lodged system", and I might have to wait another 4 weeks to get a CO. :/


Nice to know your application is also moving now. 

When you say acknowledgment letter, do you mean the letter with your health id?


----------



## jinkyongann (Jul 8, 2012)

metaform said:


> Nice to know your application is also moving now.
> 
> When you say acknowledgment letter, do you mean the letter with your health id?


Yes. It did came with letter with health ID. But I am not using it, as the letter can be generated in the TRN system where we upload the docs. My health ID is same as TRN number.
The only thing is that I applied the visa on 27Aug. but in the ack letter, it clearly indicate 17 sept as the Apply Date.


----------



## jinkyongann (Jul 8, 2012)

jinkyongann said:


> Yes. It did came with letter with health ID. But I am not using it, as the letter can be generated in the TRN system where we upload the docs. My health ID is same as TRN number.
> The only thing is that I applied the visa on 27Aug. but in the ack letter, it clearly indicate 17 sept as the Apply Date.


Sorry, I just realise my health id is another set of number. But I am able to book the medical with my TRN number instead. I guess I would just bring both set of id for medical.


----------



## mysbm70 (Apr 12, 2012)

I've got health ID for my family, however, when contacted the panel medical centre, my spouse's name is not in eHealth system, do you face the same problem? how long this problem can be sorted out after reporting this to DIAC?


----------



## ebyoct82 (Aug 18, 2010)

After 17 days of waiting, today got mail with 5 documnets.

Acknowledgement of Valid Application Received
Visa Application Summary
3 documents for GSM Health Ecamination for Me, wife and Son.

In Online, Organise medical requirement also activated.


----------



## sudhakar0204 (Feb 21, 2012)

ebyoct82 said:


> After 17 days of waiting, today got mail with 5 documnets.
> 
> Acknowledgement of Valid Application Received
> Visa Application Summary
> ...


Any grants or communication from case officer today for any forum members?


----------



## sudhakar0204 (Feb 21, 2012)

Has the status for any one who had completed their medicals changed in the evisa system? I have get it done on 11th Sep but still in the Evisa it is showing as Requested.

Can any one post how long it may take to get that updated?

Regards
Sudhakar


----------



## prgopala (Jun 18, 2012)

helo_cwb said:


> Hi all,
> I lodged my application on Aug12, and uploaded all my documents, PCC included.
> I havent heard from the CO either, but I think he's active, despite being silent.
> This week the 'organize your health exams' link became active, ie it directs to a page where to book the exams. Until then, that link only showed a message saying to wait for the Case Officer. So it indicates the CO is working on my case!
> ...


Even my 'organize your health exams' link takes me to a page other than what i used to get last week. Till last week it showed a message saying to wait for the Case Officer. Today it allows me to book meds i guess. But i do not see my nearest e health clini i.e. Ruby Hall Clinic, Pune in the list. So does it mean i should appear for meds in any of the nearest clinics mentioned on the site. or can i do it at the nearest e clinic even if its not listed on the site.


----------



## appubabu (Jun 25, 2012)

prgopala said:


> Even my 'organize your health exams' link takes me to a page other than what i used to get last week. Till last week it showed a message saying to wait for the Case Officer. Today it allows me to book meds i guess. But i do not see my nearest e health clini i.e. Ruby Hall Clinic, Pune in the list. So does it mean i should appear for meds in any of the nearest clinics mentioned on the site. or can i do it at the nearest e clinic even if its not listed on the site.


I hope you have received your Health Request ID's (HRI). Do call up the nearest eHelath clinic and check whether they can find your HRI's in the eHelath system.

If not, do mail [email protected] requesting for the updated HRI's. 

Once you receive your HRI's, take print out of Form 26 and Form 160; fill up the relevant pages and approach the eHealth center. As eHealth center submits your medical results online, they would be looking for the relevant details from the filled up forms.

Good luck!


----------



## prgopala (Jun 18, 2012)

appubabu said:


> I hope you have received your Health Request ID's (HRI). Do call up the nearest eHelath clinic and check whether they can find your HRI's in the eHelath system.
> 
> If not, do mail [email protected] requesting for the updated HRI's.
> 
> ...


Ok. I had checked the HRI's in a e health clinic in mumbai because i could not get through to the clinic in pune. And they could find both my and my wife's HRI's. So i assume the pune ehealth clinic will also be able to find it. I would be going tomorrow for the meds then.


----------



## agandi (Jul 2, 2012)

Hi All,

While attaching the documents in the visa application, I see a link 'Organise your health examinations' below each applicant. When I click on the help button(? mark) it says "The Organise your health examinations link will direct you to either download your health examination form or to select health clinics at which your examination can be recorded electronically and submitted to the department"

Is it mandatory to use the link and fill in the info? When I called the clinic, they asked to just bring the filled in forms 160 and 26

Can any of you please clarify if it is required to fill 'Organise your health examinations' link?

Appreciate your response.


----------



## appubabu (Jun 25, 2012)

agandi said:


> Hi All,
> 
> While attaching the documents in the visa application, I see a link 'Organise your health examinations' below each applicant. When I click on the help button(? mark) it says "The Organise your health examinations link will direct you to either download your health examination form or to select health clinics at which your examination can be recorded electronically and submitted to the department"
> 
> ...


It is not mandatory to use the link to fill in the Form 26 and 160. I took print-outs of Form 26 and 169, filled up the relevant pages in the forms. _In my case, 'organise your health examination' was not working._

If your clinic is a 100% eHealth clinic (all Indian clinics are 100% eHealth), they upload the results and applicant details online to the eHealth system. They would only refer to the details mentioned in the filled up forms.


----------



## mysbm70 (Apr 12, 2012)

appubabu said:


> It is not mandatory to use the link to fill in the Form 26 and 160. I took print-outs of Form 26 and 169, filled up the relevant pages in the forms. In my case, 'organise your health examination' was not working.
> 
> If your clinic is a 100% eHealth clinic (all Indian clinics are 100% eHealth), they upload the results and applicant details online to the eHealth system. They would only refer to the details mentioned in the filled up forms.


The eHealth panel clinic will submit your medical report together with this form 26 and 160, if you fill up the relevant pages before going to the clinic will save your time, as the clinic is required to fill up all the information before submitting it electronically.


----------



## omarau (Apr 12, 2011)

Is there any new CO allocations today? I think our COs are busy processing all 175 applications that were lodged during June.


----------



## akmirror (Jan 27, 2012)

I am also waiting to see grants for 190 applicants but still no news from anyone. I too think they are processing the 175ers now and soon can hear sth....


----------



## migo83 (Sep 16, 2012)

simone1 said:


> Hi Migo83,
> 
> Did you not receive health req id for your partner? I had the same issue. I emailed them and they sent me the the required document for my husband. It is a mistake on their part.


I think health ID is for applicants living in Australia and I live in Egypt, I printed out medical examination referral letter from inside my online application in "organise your health examinations" and it only contained my name, TRN and passport no....but when I try to click on this link for my wife it generates error "HTTP status 500"


----------



## migo83 (Sep 16, 2012)

engtoaus said:


> Hello Migo,
> 
> After you lodged the application, did you receive any acknowledgement email?
> And you mean to say that your status has always been "Application received" and you have been allocated a CO?
> ...


I didn't get an akn email till now and that doesn't matter as I said before I have been allocated a CO without this email...in my opinion this email is not important at all, and about my status it was "in progress" from day one, suddenly yesterday changed to application received and now back to in progress..it is some sort of a bug in the online application


----------



## agandi (Jul 2, 2012)

Thanks a lot Appubabu and mysbm70 



appubabu said:


> It is not mandatory to use the link to fill in the Form 26 and 160. I took print-outs of Form 26 and 169, filled up the relevant pages in the forms. _In my case, 'organise your health examination' was not working._
> 
> If your clinic is a 100% eHealth clinic (all Indian clinics are 100% eHealth), they upload the results and applicant details online to the eHealth system. They would only refer to the details mentioned in the filled up forms.


----------



## kapil09 (Jun 27, 2012)

*Urgent!*



sudhakar0204 said:


> Hi
> 
> CO has requested language ability proof for my spouse. She is a graduate and has completed her entire education in English Medium. I have provided certified copies of her Secondary, Intermedicate, Graduation certificate to the Case Officer and also taken a letter from the college principal in which she has completed her graduation.
> 
> ...


Hi,

Have u provided any Medium Of Instruction (MOI) certificate from her College/ Principal, indicating her education in English.
Or Your wife's mark-sheet indicate "Medium: ENGLISH".

Please reply, since my wife's graduation marksheet indicate "Medium: ENGLISH".
And she has taken a certificate from her college principal showing that her medium of instruction was in ENGLISH, and she was regular student in B.Com.
Is that document will suffice Secondary Applicant Functional English requirement.
Or she need to Appear in IELTS only to prove her english ability (i.e. appear in IELTS and get 4.5 in each BAND!)

Check this link:
Skilled – Sponsored (Migrant) Visa (Subclass 176)

Can someone guide me on this?

Thanks,
:ranger:


----------



## sudhakar0204 (Feb 21, 2012)

kapil09 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Have u provided any Medium Of Instruction (MOI) certificate from her College/ Principal, indicating her education in English.
> Or Your wife's mark-sheet indicate "Medium: ENGLISH".
> ...


Hi

We have provided the secondary, Intermediate marks memos ( where the MOI was mentioned as ENGLISH) and have taken a certificate from the college principal from which my wife has completed her graduate studies.

We are yet to hear from the CO whether they are OK with the evidence we provided or not?

Regards'
Sudhakar


----------



## tshanmuganathan (Sep 8, 2012)

Hi All,

I have 6+ yrs of Exp in IT Industry. Cleared IELTS with 7.5 across all bands and waiting for Positive ACS Skills assessment.

I have 65 points EXCLUDING State Sponsorship.

I have few questions related to the Visa process. Your Valuable guidance is required.:

1) I have applied for ACS Assesment against "261314 SOFTWARE TESTER". So Software testers can apply ONLY for 190 State sponsorship Visa. Please correct me if I am wrong. 

2) If State sponsorship is the only option I can apply for Victoria and South Australia. Am I right ?

3) Once I get my assessment, Should I file EOI first or should I apply for state sponsorship ?

4) If EOI is the next step, then will I get invitation for 190 visa from the concerned states automatically ?

5) For VIC State Sponsorship, I have seen the eligibility and they ask for $40000 AUD as the savings. Any idea what kind of documents would they accept as a proof

6) I would be travelling along with my wife, so if that is the case then will state sponsorship depends on my wife's Language skills ?

I know I am too far from all these but want to get ready with the necessary documents if any.
Please help me.


Thanks a ton,
HYD -> AUS !


----------



## prgopala (Jun 18, 2012)

tshanmuganathan said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have 6+ yrs of Exp in IT Industry. Cleared IELTS with 7.5 across all bands and waiting for Positive ACS Skills assessment.
> 
> ...


Here's the replies

1) correct. 190 is the way for you.
2) you can apply to any state which is sponsoring your skilled occupation i.e. software tester. If its VIC and SA that's sponsoring software testing then you can apply to only those 2 states.
3) You file the EOI first then state sponsorship (at the respective sites for each state). Please not that states like SA mandate you to select SA as the only state in the EOI. So you cannot choose option as 'any' in the state column for EOI. If you do select other than SA then SA will reject your SS application.
4) You will have to apply to individual states through their website. Once a state approves your SS they will issue you and invitation using your EOI number.
5) They don't need any documents as proof for your assets. Just valuate your total assets (movable and immovable) and then put that value in the application.
6) No. SS depends on the abilities of only the main applicant.


----------



## tshanmuganathan (Sep 8, 2012)

prgopala said:


> Here's the replies
> 
> 1) correct. 190 is the way for you.
> 2) you can apply to any state which is sponsoring your skilled occupation i.e. software tester. If its VIC and SA that's sponsoring software testing then you can apply to only those 2 states.
> ...



Thanks a lot mate !  Now I am confused which state I should apply for... SA or VIC as VIC has the more rejection rates. !


----------



## shohagkuet (May 7, 2012)

tshanmuganathan said:


> Thanks a lot mate !  Now I am confused which state I should apply for... SA or VIC as VIC has the more rejection rates. !


Hi, If I am not wrong its much better to apply for Victoria....because job scope is much much better in VIC than in SA.....Just check in seek.com....you will get an idea....People naturally want to stay in Sydney then Melbourne...

I think another option for you is to apply for 189 as u have 65 points without any SS...I think you will get 189 visa although it will take more time than 190 but more superior ...


----------



## engtoaus (Sep 3, 2012)

Wow...thanks Migo.. that's very interesting to note.. seems like its a bit different for everyone!
but thanks for keeping us updated!



migo83 said:


> I didn't get an akn email till now and that doesn't matter as I said before I have been allocated a CO without this email...in my opinion this email is not important at all, and about my status it was "in progress" from day one, suddenly yesterday changed to application received and now back to in progress..it is some sort of a bug in the online application


----------



## tshanmuganathan (Sep 8, 2012)

shohagkuet said:


> Hi, If I am not wrong its much better to apply for Victoria....because job scope is much much better in VIC than in SA.....Just check in seek.com....you will get an idea....People naturally want to stay in Sydney then Melbourne...
> 
> I think another option for you is to apply for 189 as u have 65 points without any SS...I think you will get 189 visa although it will take more time than 190 but more superior ...


Thank you but my SOL occupation list is not listed for 189 Visa. So only channel is 190 !. Let me apply for Victoria and keep my fingers crossed !


----------



## ksss (Oct 28, 2011)

Is there any way of contacting immigration by email with a detailed question?
I have filled in the forms but have some questions and my time zone isn't great for calling.
Are fax or letters an option?


----------



## symeteor (Feb 21, 2012)

ksss said:


> Is there any way of contacting immigration by email with a detailed question?
> I have filled in the forms but have some questions and my time zone isn't great for calling.
> Are fax or letters an option?


Before you lodge you application, the phone is the only way for you.
But after you lodge your application, you can send a mail to [email protected].

But I think they won't reply your mail because now due to the poor eVisa system, they are very busy...

The best choice for you is to list your questions in the forum..:eyebrows:


----------



## mysbm70 (Apr 12, 2012)

tshanmuganathan said:


> Thank you but my SOL occupation list is not listed for 189 Visa. So only channel is 190 !. Let me apply for Victoria and keep my fingers crossed !


I'm confused with your statement "my SOL occupation list is not listed for 189 Visa", doesn't make sense, SOL is skilled occupation list, if your occupation is under this SOL, you are eligible to apply under SC189, but not necessary eligible to under SC190 state sponsor. This is because state only sponsor those occupation in demand in the the state but not all the occupation in the SOL.


----------



## symeteor (Feb 21, 2012)

mysbm70 said:


> I'm confused with your statement "my SOL occupation list is not listed for 189 Visa", doesn't make sense, SOL is skilled occupation list, if your occupation is under this SOL, you are eligible to apply under SC189, but not necessary eligible to under SC190 state sponsor. This is because state only sponsor those occupation in demand in the the state but not all the occupation in the SOL.


There are two SOLs.

SOL can apply for 189 190 and 489
And CSOL can only apply for 190 and 489


----------



## tshanmuganathan (Sep 8, 2012)

mysbm70 said:


> I'm confused with your statement "my SOL occupation list is not listed for 189 Visa", doesn't make sense, SOL is skilled occupation list, if your occupation is under this SOL, you are eligible to apply under SC189, but not necessary eligible to under SC190 state sponsor. This is because state only sponsor those occupation in demand in the the state but not all the occupation in the SOL.



As per ACS :
General Skilled Migration

The Skilled Occupation List (SOL) – Schedule 1 contains 6 ANZSCO codes assessed by the ACS for skilled independent applicants. For GSM visa information please refer to the Department of Immigration and Citizenship (DIAC)

1. 261311 Analyst Programmer
2. 263111 Computer Network and Systems Engineer
3. 261312 Developer Programmer
4. 261111 ICT Business Analyst
5. 261313 Software Engineer
6. 261112 System Analyst

Nominated or Sponsorship

The Consolidated Sponsored Occupation List (CSOL) contains 24 ANZSCO codes assessed by the ACS for nominated or sponsorship applicants. For nominated and sponsorship visa information please refer to DIAC

1. 261311 Analyst Programmer
2. 263111 Computer Network and Systems Engineer
3. 261312 Developer Programmer
4. 261111 ICT Business Analyst
5. 261313 Software Engineer
6. 261112 Systems Analyst
7. 135111 Chief Information Officer
8. 262111 Database Administrator
9. 135199 ICT Managers NEC
10. 135112 ICT Project Manager
11. 263211 ICT Quality Assurance Engineer
12. 262112 ICT Security Specialist
13. 263299 ICT Support and Test Engineers NEC
14. 263212 ICT Support Engineer
15. 263213 ICT Systems Test Engineer
16. 223211 ICT Trainer
17. 261211 Multimedia Specialist
18. 263112 Network Administrator
19. 263113 Network Analyst
20. 261399 Software & Applications Programmer NEC
21. 261314 Software Tester
22. 262113 Systems Administrator
23. 313113 Web Administrator
24. 261212 Web Developer


Mine is "261314 Software Tester" so I have to apply only for 190. Please correct me if I am wrong !


----------



## ksss (Oct 28, 2011)

hm, it is a complicated question. I asked several forums but no reply.
Here are the easy ones:
How long do you have to upload supporting documents once you submit?
How much time can you take for medicals and police clearance once you are asked to submit them. Anyone has already got their 190? Official processing time is 6 month. Wonder if anyone has an idea about the actual ones?


----------



## mysbm70 (Apr 12, 2012)

symeteor said:


> There are two SOLs.
> 
> SOL can apply for 189 190 and 489
> And CSOL can only apply for 190 and 489


Sorry my overlooked, only CSOL is applied for Visa application after July 1st, there are still two lists in this CSOL, namely SOL1-CSOL & SOL2-CSOL, occupation for independent applicant must be from SOL1, while state sponsored applicant's occupation can be from SOL1 & 2. Your occupation is under SOL2, so, you can go for SC190.


----------



## engtoaus (Sep 3, 2012)

That's a question that I would also like an answer to... i also have submitted my application (189) but due to a situation, i would like to wait a few weeks before doing Medical...
Any senior expats can answer the question below?:

How long do you have to upload supporting documents once you submit?
How much time can you take for medicals and police clearance once you are asked to submit them?




ksss said:


> hm, it is a complicated question. I asked several forums but no reply.
> Here are the easy ones:
> How long do you have to upload supporting documents once you submit?
> How much time can you take for medicals and police clearance once you are asked to submit them. Anyone has already got their 190? Official processing time is 6 month. Wonder if anyone has an idea about the actual ones?


----------



## goingtooz (Aug 24, 2012)

engtoaus said:


> That's a question that I would also like an answer to... i also have submitted my application (189) but due to a situation, i would like to wait a few weeks before doing Medical...
> Any senior expats can answer the question below?:
> 
> How long do you have to upload supporting documents once you submit?
> How much time can you take for medicals and police clearance once you are asked to submit them?



As far as I know, once we submit the application the time frame within which we need to upload the documents is 28 days. (4 weeks)

The other one - for PCC and Meds, once the CO requests for them I think they may wait for few weeks (I am not really sure about the time frame for this).
However whenever we submit then again the process will continue.


----------



## engtoaus (Sep 3, 2012)

Hello,

Would you be able to share where you got this information from? The reason why i am asking is because i have just submitted the application. However, due to an issue, I can only do the medicals towards end of October. 



goingtooz said:


> As far as I know, once we submit the application the time frame within which we need to upload the documents is 28 days. (4 weeks)
> 
> The other one - for PCC and Meds, once the CO requests for them I think they may wait for few weeks (I am not really sure about the time frame for this).
> However whenever we submit then again the process will continue.


----------



## donkphilip (Jul 30, 2012)

GoinDownUnder said:


> My wild guess is that, if your SkillSelect status is not changed to "Lodged" after you apply then the e-visa application still remains as "Application Received" and doesn't really gets queued in the e-visa system. And maybe, if your visa application doesn't say "In Progress" then it seems no CO would reach it, kind of like a workflow thing.
> 
> I guess you can go to your SkillSelect application and check the status, if we have the same case you can fill up the technical enquiry form like I did.
> 
> I think if we drop an email directly to the skillselect support email address then it just gets lost with thousands of other emails. :confused2: So I logged in SkillSelect --> Technical Support Site (Right Panel) --> Contact Us tab --> and filled up the Technical Enquiry Form, and indeed it goes through their queue system and they replied the very next working day.


Thanks "GoinDownUnder",

As you suggested, I filled the technical form in skilselect. The very next day, my EOI status got changed from invited to suspended (Lodged). Now my visa syatus also changed from application submitted to In Progress. Thanks a lot dude....


----------



## symeteor (Feb 21, 2012)

Applied for 475 visa on June, and My 475 visa was approved on 8 Aug.
And then I lodged my 190 visa on 11 Aug, I got a CO on 28 Aug.
And my CO told me that she was waiting for the external verification of my employment in my country.
Now almost 3 weeks passed, I didn't get any call from AU embassy. And CO did not reply for my mail now.

What can I do now? Does anybody know that what's external verification of my employment?


----------



## arabidopsis (Aug 13, 2012)

Hmm...I don't agree with goingtooz...


I don't think there's a timeframe for when you have to submit documents after you've lodged your application,gotten a receipt and before you've gotten a CO,especially considering how the system is in complete shambles at the moment.I didn't manage to upload a single document to the eVisa portal but sent them straight to my CO once he asked for them.Between applying and sending docs was about 3 weeks.

When you get a CO and they need docs from you,they give you a detailed document checklist and tell you to respond within 28 days.They also say that if you're unable to provide the docs by within 28 days,give evidence that you've tried to obtain such as a receipt (source:the letter my CO sent me).

But I would advise having all your docs ready,just to speed up your visa approval,even DIAC say you should:

Allocation Dates for General Skilled Migration Applications

Under the last heading,it says get your meds and PCC done even before a CO has been allocated as it may expedite a decision.


----------



## wanttomove (Apr 11, 2012)

engtoaus said:


> Hello,
> 
> Would you be able to share where you got this information from? The reason why i am asking is because i have just submitted the application. However, due to an issue, I can only do the medicals towards end of October.


Here is the screen shot from my online application Panel


----------



## engtoaus (Sep 3, 2012)

Thank you for the information. this was exactly what I was looking for:




arabidopsis said:


> When you get a CO and they need docs from you,they give you a detailed document checklist and tell you to respond within 28 days.
> (source:the letter my CO sent me)





arabidopsis said:


> Hmm...I don't agree with goingtooz...
> 
> 
> I don't think there's a timeframe for when you have to submit documents after you've lodged your application,gotten a receipt and before you've gotten a CO,especially considering how the system is in complete shambles at the moment.I didn't manage to upload a single document to the eVisa portal but sent them straight to my CO once he asked for them.Between applying and sending docs was about 3 weeks.
> ...


----------



## arabidopsis (Aug 13, 2012)

To anyone that's done meds in Australia,did they send the results to you that you're supposed to deliver to DIAC?I thought it was all done online but checked my mailbox and there they were!(In a DO NOT OPEN envelope)


----------



## omarau (Apr 12, 2011)

Does anybody have any idea why most of us got COs from team33 specifically? others on other forums got their from teams 2,7, 9 etc...is it true that team33 is the toughest and takes the longest time to finalize the applications?


----------



## symeteor (Feb 21, 2012)

omarau said:


> Does anybody have any idea why most of us got COs from team33 specifically? others on other forums got their from teams 2,7, 9 etc...is it true that team33 is the toughest and takes the longest time to finalize the applications?


It is said that team 33 is the investigation group. 
Anyone assigned to this group will be investigated. And the external verification will take a long time


----------



## Gary2379 (Jul 16, 2012)

Just been looking on other forums to see if many people have been granted there 190 visa but can't seem to see any,the 175/176 have been getting loads of grants which I believe is the new 190!..... I hope they start processing ours soon!....dropped a few bits in to my agent today and she seems they will be a lot of grants at the end of this month!!....I'm yet to get a co so maybe not for me!......frustrating :/


----------



## omarau (Apr 12, 2011)

Gary2379 said:


> Just been looking on other forums to see if many people have been granted there 190 visa but can't seem to see any,the 175/176 have been getting loads of grants which I believe is the new 190!..... I hope they start processing ours soon!....dropped a few bits in to my agent today and she seems they will be a lot of grants at the end of this month!!....I'm yet to get a co so maybe not for me!......frustrating :/


I think what has created this bottle nick in processing our 189/190 applications is that DIAC guys was so keen to allocate all 175 applications to a case officer during July. So thats around 6 months worth of applications. and im really afraid that this will case serious delays to our applications as my CO always replay that she hasnt had the chance to go through my application yet. 

I guess to wait is all what we have


----------



## Gary2379 (Jul 16, 2012)

Ahh.....I guess they're just dealing with the backlog then!....I hope they get a move on soon as my flight is booked for next monthI'm just gonna have to keep my fingers crossed!....my agent has received everything from me know and did my medical tgis morning so it's just a waiting game from now!


----------



## akmirror (Jan 27, 2012)

omarau said:


> I think what has created this bottle nick in processing our 189/190 applications is that DIAC guys was so keen to allocate all 175 applications to a case officer during July. So thats around 6 months worth of applications. and im really afraid that this will case serious delays to our applications as my CO always replay that she hasnt had the chance to go through my application yet.
> 
> I guess to wait is all what we have


Not a good sign. Hope it will change soon.


----------



## irizk (Sep 18, 2012)

Hi ALL

I got my invitation for 189 last week . 

Now I am filling up the eVisa application. I have below questions:

1) Do I have to upload monthly salary slips for all the years I have claimed points for?
2) In education section do I have to fill in the information about secondary and high school in addition to bachelor degree?
3) In employment details section, how to fill in the Date from(dd/mm/yyyy) to Date to(dd/mm/yyyy) for my current job, as it always asks to fill in the Date to(dd/mm/yyyy). I am claiming points for the job which I have for last 7 years. So there is no Date to(dd/mm/yyyy) date.
4) Do I have to do medical and police clearnce certificate now or afterI get CO assigned?

Thanks guys and good luck to us all 

Regards
Riz


----------



## irishshoegal (May 30, 2012)

Help needed I'm filling in the 190 and the 'arrange medicals' has been activated for myself,y husband, my 2 year old and my 10 month old... Do I really need to arrange Medicals for the babies???


----------



## tintin_papay (Jul 3, 2012)

symeteor said:


> It is said that team 33 is the investigation group.
> Anyone assigned to this group will be investigated. And the external verification will take a long time


Where you get this information??
Can you clarify us the source?


----------



## arabidopsis (Aug 13, 2012)

Someone under the name 'Home' from pomsinoz has been granted a 190,he's the 2nd person overall.There'll be others that aren't on forums so they've already started issuing 190 visas.Just relax guys,you're really stressing yourselves out,the grants will come soon enough...


----------



## goingtooz (Aug 24, 2012)

irishshoegal said:


> Help needed I'm filling in the 190 and the 'arrange medicals' has been activated for myself,y husband, my 2 year old and my 10 month old... Do I really need to arrange Medicals for the babies???



Yes for babies also medicals are needed to be arranged. However for them it will be just a general check up by the doctor.


----------



## Guest (Sep 19, 2012)

arabidopsis said:


> To anyone that's done meds in Australia,did they send the results to you that you're supposed to deliver to DIAC?I thought it was all done online but checked my mailbox and there they were!(In a DO NOT OPEN envelope)


Hi Arabidopsis,

I had asked Medibank to send the hard copy of results directly to the DIAC office. But it is not important as the health system is electronic and DIAC can access the results online. You can still courier the results to your CO if he/she asks for it.


----------



## arabidopsis (Aug 13, 2012)

simone1 said:


> Hi Arabidopsis,
> 
> I had asked Medibank to send the hard copy of results directly to the DIAC office. But it is not important as the health system is electronic and DIAC can access the results online. You can still courier the results to your CO if he/she asks for it.


Thanks Simone1,I don't remember asking them to mail me a copy of the results (DIAC and Medibank are in the same building!) but I've already sent them to CO so all good!


----------



## ksss (Oct 28, 2011)

so that means in less than 2.5 months?



arabidopsis said:


> Someone under the name 'Home' from pomsinoz has been granted a 190,he's the 2nd person overall.There'll be others that aren't on forums so they've already started issuing 190 visas.Just relax guys,you're really stressing yourselves out,the grants will come soon enough...


----------



## wanttomove (Apr 11, 2012)

Hi ALL

I got my invitation for 189 last week . 

Now I am filling up the eVisa application. I have below questions:

1) Do I have to upload monthly salary slips for all the years I have claimed points for?
--No, if u r claiming work experience for more than 3 years, then a 3 year salary proof would be sufficient.
2) In education section do I have to fill in the information about secondary and high school in addition to bachelor degree?
--Yes u can d as i did.
3) In employment details section, how to fill in the Date from(dd/mm/yyyy) to Date to(dd/mm/yyyy) for my current job, as it always asks to fill in the Date to(dd/mm/yyyy). I am claiming points for the job which I have for last 7 years. So there is no Date to(dd/mm/yyyy) date.
--Please fill the To Date with a current date
4) Do I have to do medical and police clearnce certificate now or afterI get CO assigned?
No, u can get PCC before aw these r valid for a year and for Meds, u need ID's which will be sent by Support officer, In this case it is advisable to get MEds before CO

Hope it helps


----------



## arabidopsis (Aug 13, 2012)

ksss said:


> so that means in less than 2.5 months?


I'd say less than that,perhaps a month,because he applied on/after 11 Aug and already has it.


----------



## bmc_cpu (Mar 12, 2012)

ksss said:


> so that means in less than 2.5 months?


He already is a 475 visa holder, so the processing time was shorter (11 days) when he applied for the 190 since he already has a record in diac.


----------



## tintin_papay (Jul 3, 2012)

There are many 475, still waiting for the 190. I believe HR and LR is also a factor. He may be from a LR country.


----------



## sudhakar0204 (Feb 21, 2012)

Hi Forum Members

Want to share my happy moments with you all that happened to me this morning. I got the Visa Grant letter this morning exactly after 4 weeks from my lodgement date & 1 week after my Medicals.

First of all my sincere thanks for each and every one from this forum who has shared their experiences and suggestions which helps me a lot at each milestone right from ACS assessment.

Wish all of us will hear the same update soon....

Just want to understand, do we need to send the passports in the home country australian high commission or we can travel with the electronic visa grant copies and get the visa stamping there in the destination airport?

Regards
Sudhakar


----------



## sudhakar0204 (Feb 21, 2012)

Hi Forum Members

Want to share my happy moments with you all that happened to me this morning. I got the Visa Grant letter this morning exactly after 4 weeks from my lodgement date & 1 week after my Medicals.

First of all my sincere thanks for each and every one from this forum who has shared their experiences and suggestions which helps me a lot at each milestone right from ACS assessment.

Wish all of us will hear the same update soon....

Just want to understand, do we need to send the passports in the home country australian high commission or we can travel with the electronic visa grant copies and get the visa stamping there in the destination airport?

Regards
Sudhakar


----------



## wanttomove (Apr 11, 2012)

sudhakar0204 said:


> Hi Forum Members
> 
> Want to share my happy moments with you all that happened to me this morning. I got the Visa Grant letter this morning exactly after 4 weeks from my lodgement date & 1 week after my Medicals.
> 
> ...


Many Congrats to u :clap2:
That's really be a surprise to u.
Which team u were allocated?
and did not u experienced some external verifcation fr ur case?
Please can u tell me the docs list which u provide with ur application so that i could estimate what CO's are looking fr as a "Complete Application"


----------



## arabidopsis (Aug 13, 2012)

sudhakar0204 said:


> Hi Forum Members
> 
> Want to share my happy moments with you all that happened to me this morning. I got the Visa Grant letter this morning exactly after 4 weeks from my lodgement date & 1 week after my Medicals.
> 
> ...


Congratulations,that's great news


----------



## TWA (Aug 3, 2012)

Dear Friend , I am waiting for my CO, please advise how to get for Med ID's from Support officer ??
I have application acknowledgement letter but no email address of Support officer is mention on it, please help.




wanttomove said:


> Hi ALL
> 
> I got my invitation for 189 last week .
> 
> ...


----------



## wanttomove (Apr 11, 2012)

TWA said:


> Dear Friend , I am waiting for my CO, please advise how to get for Med ID's from Support officer ??
> I have application acknowledgement letter but no email address of Support officer is mention on it, please help.


I got MRI's with the acknowledgement email by default.
However i sent a couple of emails to [email protected]
and [email protected], and skillSelect Contact us page to the acknowledgement.


----------



## tintin_papay (Jul 3, 2012)

sudhakar0204 said:


> Hi Forum Members
> 
> Want to share my happy moments with you all that happened to me this morning. I got the Visa Grant letter this morning exactly after 4 weeks from my lodgement date & 1 week after my Medicals.
> 
> ...


Can you tell us your grant experience/ letter?


----------



## omarau (Apr 12, 2011)

wanttomove said:


> Many Congrats to u :clap2:
> That's really be a surprise to u.
> Which team u were allocated?
> and did not u experienced some external verifcation fr ur case?
> Please can u tell me the docs list which u provide with ur application so that i could estimate what CO's are looking fr as a "Complete Application"


Congrats sudhakar0204 :clap2: :clap2: first one on this forum to get his 190 grant 
I have same questions as *wanttomove*. Which team were you assigned and what was ur case officer initials, whats is the last entry date of your visa. 

Good luck in your adventure


----------



## bmc_cpu (Mar 12, 2012)

Hi guys. Can anyone give me a contact number to check about CO allocation? My fifth week (from lodgment) is about to end but still haven't heard about the allocation. Thanks in advance.


----------



## newwave (Aug 17, 2012)

Congratulations to our first(?) grantee!


----------



## Guest (Sep 19, 2012)

sudhakar0204 said:


> Hi Forum Members
> 
> Want to share my happy moments with you all that happened to me this morning. I got the Visa Grant letter this morning exactly after 4 weeks from my lodgement date & 1 week after my Medicals.
> 
> ...


Many congratulations Sudhakar! You got the ball rolling....let there be more grants...pretty please!!:clap2:


----------



## Muhammad Umair Iqbal (Aug 17, 2012)

Many congratulations Sudhakar!


----------



## Muhammad Umair Iqbal (Aug 17, 2012)

wanttomove said:


> Many Congrats to u :clap2:
> That's really be a surprise to u.
> Which team u were allocated?
> and did not u experienced some external verifcation fr ur case?
> Please can u tell me the docs list which u provide with ur application so that i could estimate what CO's are looking fr as a "Complete Application"





This is a very important point, please share the document list as it will benefits all the people who have not been assigned the case officer.


----------



## tshanmuganathan (Sep 8, 2012)

sudhakar0204 said:


> Hi Forum Members
> 
> Want to share my happy moments with you all that happened to me this morning. I got the Visa Grant letter this morning exactly after 4 weeks from my lodgement date & 1 week after my Medicals.
> 
> ...



Hi Sudhakar,

Do you belong to Hyderabad ? how you got your PCC. Please tell me about those and also the general Do's and Don'ts that would help all the forum members. Please tell your experience for each stage of your application.

cheers !


----------



## Ragini405 (Aug 24, 2012)

*Pcc*



tshanmuganathan said:


> Hi Sudhakar,
> 
> Do you belong to Hyderabad ? how you got your PCC. Please tell me about those and also the general Do's and Don'ts that would help all the forum members. Please tell your experience for each stage of your application.
> 
> cheers !


Hi,

If you belong to AP, book an appointment for PCC online at Passport Seva Portal. Reach the PSK(passport seva kendra) by 9. We have to be in queue and it take 2- 2.5hrs to get PCC if your address in the passport and current address are same. All u have to take is online appointment print out and passport, also copy of passport.


----------



## goingtooz (Aug 24, 2012)

sudhakar0204 said:


> Hi Forum Members
> 
> Want to share my happy moments with you all that happened to me this morning. I got the Visa Grant letter this morning exactly after 4 weeks from my lodgement date & 1 week after my Medicals.
> 
> ...




congratulations :clap2: :clap2:


----------



## ir.malik (Jun 12, 2012)

Hi Sudhakar.. Congrats and good luck for ur journey and settlement.. please guide the rest of us about the docs u submitted and asked by CO and any other info that might be helpful.. thanks

rest of the guys, he got WA-SS and was allotted team 2 .. his signature tells the rest.. Invite on 26/7/2012, 190 Visa Applied on 23/8/2012, CO Allotted on 6/9/2012, Med's completed on 11/9/2012, Visa Grant on 19th Sep 2012


----------



## sudhakar0204 (Feb 21, 2012)

ir.malik said:


> Hi Sudhakar.. Congrats and good luck for ur journey and settlement.. please guide the rest of us about the docs u submitted and asked by CO and any other info that might be helpful.. thanks
> 
> rest of the guys, he got WA-SS and was allotted team 2 .. his signature tells the rest.. Invite on 26/7/2012, 190 Visa Applied on 23/8/2012, CO Allotted on 6/9/2012, Med's completed on 11/9/2012, Visa Grant on 19th Sep 2012


Hi All

I have front loaded all the documents inclulding employment references from the company on official letter head, Academic Certificates, PCC, Marriage Certificate, Wife academics, Kid's birth certificates etc.

After the case officer assignment, they requested to provide Form - 80 , Medicals and Tax copies for me.

Then i further provided the IT assessment orders for the last 5 years, Bank statement for the last 3 years, Payslips for the last 1 year..

And then after no further documents requested.

Regards
Sudhakar


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

sudhakar0204 said:


> Hi All
> 
> I have front loaded all the documents inclulding employment references from the company on official letter head, Academic Certificates, PCC, Marriage Certificate, Wife academics, Kid's birth certificates etc.
> 
> ...


Congratulations Sudhakar... and Thank you for sharing the details.
One quick question the docs which you uploaded were they just scanned or did you get them all Notarised??


----------



## irishshoegal (May 30, 2012)

goingtooz said:


> Yes for babies also medicals are needed to be arranged. However for them it will be just a general check up by the doctor.


Thanks for the response


----------



## akmirror (Jan 27, 2012)

sudhakar0204 said:


> Hi All
> 
> I have front loaded all the documents inclulding employment references from the company on official letter head, Academic Certificates, PCC, Marriage Certificate, Wife academics, Kid's birth certificates etc.
> 
> ...


Congrats Sudhakar.....:clap2:


----------



## tintin_papay (Jul 3, 2012)

sudhakar0204 said:


> Hi All
> 
> I have front loaded all the documents inclulding employment references from the company on official letter head, Academic Certificates, PCC, Marriage Certificate, Wife academics, Kid's birth certificates etc.
> 
> ...



Just a quick question:

- did you face any external/internal verification?
- what is IT assessment orders ?


----------



## newwave (Aug 17, 2012)

sudhakar0204 said:


> Hi All
> 
> 
> After the case officer assignment, they requested to provide Form - 80 , Medicals and Tax copies for me.



So, form 80 is still required??? (I was convinced that it was replaced by the new eVisa system)


----------



## irishshoegal (May 30, 2012)

Big problem - my date of birth is wrong on my 190 application I just noticed it last night, I have not been assigned a CO yet so have no idea what to do... Can anyone advise how 'bad' this situation is? The date was correct on my print out but when I went back in to the system last night it's completely wrong


----------



## Gary2379 (Jul 16, 2012)

I had a similar problem but it was with my passport,I lost my passport a fortnight ago so had to get a new one I had to fill out an other form which my agent gave,I don't think it was a big issue as I haven't been given a co yet but getting the medical done was!.....I'm sure there is some way round it but don't know the best way as my agent does everything for me:/


----------



## sudhakar0204 (Feb 21, 2012)

Hi

I dont know whether they have been for any verification or not on my employment history or academic. As I dont have a chance to check with any of my employers i am not aware of it. 

IT assessment orders are the income tax acknowledgments i got every year when i filed my return for that financial year.

If the documents are scan copies of originals we can upload the same otherwise we have to get them notarised on the photocopies and then upload. I did the same.

My case has been assessed by Team 2 from Adelaide processing center. 

Please do not hesitate to post any of the queries you have and i will reply to my best knowledge and also let you know the steps i followed.


Regards
Sudhakar


----------



## irishshoegal (May 30, 2012)

Gary2379 said:


> I had a similar problem but it was with my passport,I lost my passport a fortnight ago so had to get a new one I had to fill out an other form which my agent gave,I don't think it was a big issue as I haven't been given a co yet but getting the medical done was!.....I'm sure there is some way round it but don't know the best way as my agent does everything for me:/


Thanks Gary it must be a glitch in the system because I triple checked all four dob's... What a nightmare I remember it saying it needed to be checked and verified as incorrect information could result in refusal of entry even if the visa is granted. Maybe I'll hold tight until I get a CO???


----------



## sub1 (Sep 10, 2012)

I have a query regarding country of usual residence. I am in australia so I entered autralia as my country of residence, the same as my postal address. There was another question: "Any of the applicants who have lived outside the country of usual residence". Taking australia as my usual residence, I entered my home country's permanent address for myself only. I forgot to enter the same details for my spouse and child. Anyway to fix this now? I am still confused about the usual residence and the permanent address of stay in past 10 years with respect to usual residence (I also spent 1.5 years in sydney back in 2005). I think I should have entered the details the other way round. Anyway, what should I do now? Should I write about this to the immigration office? Dont have Co allotted yet. Really worried about it.


----------



## TWA (Aug 3, 2012)

*Problem with 190 Visa Apploctaion :: Can Not Upload my Documents*

Dear Friends,

There is a big technical isse with my 190 visa application as i can not upload my scan/PDF & other document to my online. I called to DIAC yesterday & after around witing 15 mints a lady pick call & i informed her all this isue, he get my TRN & pasword as well from me, then she tried to figure out issue but could not faind any solution, she asked me to wait for my CO allocation then he will he me know what to do next... 



Can any one tell me , how i can report this teachnical issue to DIAC teachnical team for support & check for any abnormalty with my application as i did have any emial address of my DIAC support team emial address in my visa acknowledgement letter... kindly help & suggest.

Your early feedback & help would be highly apprisiated.


----------



## tintin_papay (Jul 3, 2012)

sudhakar0204 said:


> Hi All
> 
> I have front loaded all the documents inclulding employment references from the company on official letter head, Academic Certificates, PCC, Marriage Certificate, Wife academics, Kid's birth certificates etc.
> 
> ...


Thanks.

What is the current status of your different documents.
Did you contact diac? or CO initiated the mail?


----------



## arabidopsis (Aug 13, 2012)

TWA said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> There is a big technical isse with my 190 visa application as i can not upload my scan/PDF & other document to my online. I called to DIAC yesterday & after around witing 15 mints a lady pick call & i informed her all this isue, he get my TRN & pasword as well from me, then she tried to figure out issue but could not faind any solution, she asked me to wait for my CO allocation then he will he me know what to do next...
> 
> ...


They're very aware of the issue many people have of not being able to attach any documents to their application,look here:

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...-system-currently-unavailable.html#post882517

Trust me,just wait for a CO to be assigned as I tried so many different things but couldn't upload a single document,I just sent them all to CO once he requested them.And go ahead with your police clearances and health check even though you don't have a CO.


----------



## akmirror (Jan 27, 2012)

Hi Friends,

Just checked my email. Visa Granted. I cant quite believe it. I got the only email from CO today after my lodgement and got the visa. I am a 475 visa holder previously. So did not have to do the Meds and PCC. Thank you guys for all your support.


----------



## wanttomove (Apr 11, 2012)

akmirror said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> Just checked my email. Visa Granted. I cant quite believe it. I got the only email from CO today after my lodgement and got the visa. I am a 475 visa holder previously. So did not have to do the Meds and PCC. Thank you guys for all your support.



Congratulations for ur success. That's gr8 indeed


----------



## goingtooz (Aug 24, 2012)

akmirror said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> Just checked my email. Visa Granted. I cant quite believe it. I got the only email from CO today after my lodgement and got the visa. I am a 475 visa holder previously. So did not have to do the Meds and PCC. Thank you guys for all your support.


Congratulations :clap2:


----------



## wanttomove (Apr 11, 2012)

Hi All,

I have observed that if u r claiming experience for more that 3 years then u should provide 3 year's bank statement as salary proof. For my recent job which is 2 years old i have the bank statement but for the previous job it was CASH PAYMENT so i can't provide any bank statement. I can provide the Salary Certificate by Employer or The PaySLIPS. But no bank statement for that ALso there was no "tax return" for that job becaus the salary was below the tax limit..
PLease advise me will it be sufficient for CO???

Sudhakar, akmirror or any other seniors Please discuss


----------



## masud09 (Jul 18, 2012)

akmirror said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> Just checked my email. Visa Granted. I cant quite believe it. I got the only email from CO today after my lodgement and got the visa. I am a 475 visa holder previously. So did not have to do the Meds and PCC. Thank you guys for all your support.


Congratulations!


----------



## siddhu2005 (Jul 31, 2012)

akmirror said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> Just checked my email. Visa Granted. I cant quite believe it. I got the only email from CO today after my lodgement and got the visa. I am a 475 visa holder previously. So did not have to do the Meds and PCC. Thank you guys for all your support.


Congrats.... :clap2:


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2012)

akmirror said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> Just checked my email. Visa Granted. I cant quite believe it. I got the only email from CO today after my lodgement and got the visa. I am a 475 visa holder previously. So did not have to do the Meds and PCC. Thank you guys for all your support.


Hi Akmirror, many congratulations on your grant. Could you please tell us which team were you with. It would be in the email-id from which you received the grant letter.


----------



## wanttomove (Apr 11, 2012)

Hi, 
akmirror and Sudhakar, Please let me know, Have u get a deadline to which u must enter in the Australia. 

Can u share that date please. OR Share How much months far it is?

Thanks in advance


----------



## akmirror (Jan 27, 2012)

simone1 said:


> Hi Akmirror, many congratulations on your grant. Could you please tell us which team were you with. It would be in the email-id from which you received the grant letter.


Hi,

Thanks everyone. I received the email from Team 2.


----------



## tintin_papay (Jul 3, 2012)

akmirror said:


> Hi,
> 
> Thanks everyone. I received the email from Team 2.


CO initial ?


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2012)

akmirror said:


> Hi,
> 
> Thanks everyone. I received the email from Team 2.


Deleting cause it's duplicate


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2012)

akmirror said:


> Hi,
> 
> Thanks everyone. I received the email from Team 2.


Hey Akmirror, while you are at it, can you please check if any status change happened on your portal for the documents? I am just looking for tell tale signs of the fact that CO is indeed working on the application.


----------



## omarau (Apr 12, 2011)

akmirror said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> Just checked my email. Visa Granted. I cant quite believe it. I got the only email from CO today after my lodgement and got the visa. I am a 475 visa holder previously. So did not have to do the Meds and PCC. Thank you guys for all your support.


WoW second place goes forr you :clap2: congratssssssss
I wish now someone gets the grant from the infamous team33


----------



## nataraj86 (Jul 27, 2012)

akmirror said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> Just checked my email. Visa Granted. I cant quite believe it. I got the only email from CO today after my lodgement and got the visa. I am a 475 visa holder previously. So did not have to do the Meds and PCC. Thank you guys for all your support.


Wow.. Congrats akmirror. Happy for your grant :clap2:.. So when r u planning to move?


----------



## akmirror (Jan 27, 2012)

tintin_papay said:


> CO initial ?


Hi,

CO Intitials : LE


----------



## bonphee (May 9, 2012)

akmirror said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> Just checked my email. Visa Granted. I cant quite believe it. I got the only email from CO today after my lodgement and got the visa. I am a 475 visa holder previously. So did not have to do the Meds and PCC. Thank you guys for all your support.


Congrats.. your application moved pretty quickly.


----------



## akmirror (Jan 27, 2012)

nataraj86 said:


> Wow.. Congrats akmirror. Happy for your grant :clap2:.. So when r u planning to move?


Hi Nataraj,

Am looking to move in around November....Gud luck wid ur application


----------



## arabidopsis (Aug 13, 2012)

akmirror said:


> Hi,
> 
> CO Intitials : LE


Congratulations Akmirror!All the hard work hyas paid off

I have LE from Team 2 as well...so not too far I think...


----------



## prgopala (Jun 18, 2012)

Just an update guys, today i got a CO for my 189 lodged on 3rd september. So excited.


----------



## wanttomove (Apr 11, 2012)

prgopala said:


> Just an update guys, today i got a CO for my 189 lodged on 3rd september. So excited.


Congratulations:clap2: 
How di du come to know that ur case got a CO. Was that an email? and who did u send an email, Can u plz share the content of that?

Also when did u pay the visa fee i mean the exact date?
At which date u received the acknowledgment email?
What was the "Date of Visa Application" written in *IMMI Visa Application Summary.pdf*

Thanks in advance...


----------



## Gary2379 (Jul 16, 2012)

Congratulations akmirror!.....you must be delighted!


----------



## prgopala (Jun 18, 2012)

wanttomove said:


> Congratulations:clap2:
> How di du come to know that ur case got a CO. Was that an email? and who did u send an email, Can u plz share the content of that?
> 
> Also when did u pay the visa fee i mean the exact date?
> ...


1) My agent sent me the details today. I got a bunch of pdfs requesting more documents. getting them ready now.
2) Date of Visa Application: 03 September 2012. (Visa fees paid on the same day)
3) Date of ACK: 03 September 2012.
4) CO: Simon O'BRIEN, Team 02, GSM Adelaide


----------



## katy_aus (Aug 3, 2012)

akmirror said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> Just checked my email. Visa Granted. I cant quite believe it. I got the only email from CO today after my lodgement and got the visa. I am a 475 visa holder previously. So did not have to do the Meds and PCC. Thank you guys for all your support.


hey akmirror..Congratulations..!!! That was pretty fast :clap2: .. so u have lived in Australia before on a Temporary Visa right? and as of now u r not living in Australia I presume..


----------



## tintin_papay (Jul 3, 2012)

prgopala said:


> 1) My agent sent me the details today. I got a bunch of pdfs requesting more documents. getting them ready now.
> 2) Date of Visa Application: 03 September 2012. (Visa fees paid on the same day)
> 3) Date of ACK: 03 September 2012.
> 4) CO: SB, Team 02, GSM Adelaide


Hi prgopala,

Thanks for letting us know. Very good news for you.

Can you please also tell us, what documents the CO asked from you. Did he request meds and PCC?


----------



## prgopala (Jun 18, 2012)

tintin_papay said:


> Hi prgopala,
> 
> Thanks for letting us know. Very good news for you.
> 
> Can you please also tell us, what documents the CO asked from you. Did he request meds and PCC?


Below are the documents that have been requested.

1) He asked further documents for my work experience (Salary slips, bank statements and tax documents). My agent had not uploaded it till now. 
2) I had front loaded my PCC but my wife's PCC is still pending since she has a new passport and police verification is not yet completed.
3) Meds, i have completed the day before but i am sure the hospital might not have uploaded it since they have 3 days holidays
4) Documents for my wife's work experience. I am claiming partner points.


----------



## Muhammad Umair Iqbal (Aug 17, 2012)

sudhakar0204 said:


> Hi
> 
> I dont know whether they have been for any verification or not on my employment history or academic. As I dont have a chance to check with any of my employers i am not aware of it.
> 
> ...






Please tell which state you applied for........


----------



## tintin_papay (Jul 3, 2012)

prgopala said:


> Below are the documents that have been requested.
> 
> 1) He asked further documents for my work experience (Salary slips, bank statements and tax documents). My agent had not uploaded it till now.
> 2) I had front loaded my PCC but my wife's PCC is still pending since she has a new passport and police verification is not yet completed.
> ...


Thanks a lot prgopala 

You are so kind and helpful. 

My question is, did the CO explicitly write something about meds and PCC?, in the letter?

like- "requested" or "not requested"?


----------



## goingtooz (Aug 24, 2012)

prgopala said:


> Below are the documents that have been requested.
> 
> 1) He asked further documents for my work experience (Salary slips, bank statements and tax documents). My agent had not uploaded it till now.
> 2) I had front loaded my PCC but my wife's PCC is still pending since she has a new passport and police verification is not yet completed.
> ...



Did he ask you Form 80 or Form 1221? 
Please tell us...


----------



## prgopala (Jun 18, 2012)

goingtooz said:


> Did he ask you Form 80 or Form 1221?
> Please tell us...


No form 80 or 1221.


----------



## prgopala (Jun 18, 2012)

tintin_papay said:


> Thanks a lot prgopala
> 
> You are so kind and helpful.
> 
> ...


I got a letter with what all is required from my end. And it were those documents that i had not uploaded.
The status for these documents on the online application has been changed to "requested".


----------



## tintin_papay (Jul 3, 2012)

prgopala said:


> I got a letter with what all is required from my end. And it were those documents that i had not uploaded.
> The status for these documents on the online application has been changed to "requested".


Does that mean CO did not tell anything about meds and PCC?


----------



## agandi (Jul 2, 2012)

Hi All,

I have completed attaching documents for myself and my spouse in the visa application. When I am trying to attach documents for my child, I get the following error "Unable to attach document. Maximum number of files allowed has been reached"

Did any of you get this message while attaching the documents? If Yes, can you please suggest what should be done?

Appreciate your response!


----------



## agandi (Jul 2, 2012)

Hi All,

I have completed attaching documents for myself and my spouse in the visa application. When I am trying to attach documents for my child, I get the following error "Unable to attach document. Maximum number of files allowed has been reached"

Did any of you get this message while attaching the documents? If Yes, can you please suggest what should be done?

Appreciate your response!


----------



## TWA (Aug 3, 2012)

Ok , will be waiting for CO, to upload all documents at once .......Thanks ...!!



arabidopsis said:


> They're very aware of the issue many people have of not being able to attach any documents to their application,look here:
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...-system-currently-unavailable.html#post882517
> 
> Trust me,just wait for a CO to be assigned as I tried so many different things but couldn't upload a single document,I just sent them all to CO once he requested them.And go ahead with your police clearances and health check even though you don't have a CO.


----------



## appubabu (Jun 25, 2012)

agandi said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have completed attaching documents for myself and my spouse in the visa application. When I am trying to attach documents for my child, I get the following error "Unable to attach document. Maximum number of files allowed has been reached"
> 
> ...


http://www.expatforum.com/expats/892316-post366.html


----------



## prgopala (Jun 18, 2012)

tintin_papay said:


> Does that mean CO did not tell anything about meds and PCC?


Yes he did. PCC for my wife ( i had uploaded it already so it was not asked for me).
Meds for me and my wife.


----------



## goingtooz (Aug 24, 2012)

agandi said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have completed attaching documents for myself and my spouse in the visa application. When I am trying to attach documents for my child, I get the following error "Unable to attach document. Maximum number of files allowed has been reached"
> 
> ...


Is it for each member's attachments you are getting that error message?
becuase I got the same message when i was uploading more docs under my name. However after this message also i was able to upload under my husband's and my kid's name.


----------



## agandi (Jul 2, 2012)

Hi Goingtooz,

After I completed uploading all my documents and my wife's documents(through attach button for each applicant where different documents are asked), I was getting that message when I tried to upload my child's documents.

Later, I have tried using the Attach button on the top right corner and selected my child in the drop down menu but still I am getting the error.

Please suggest if there is a way to upload my child's documents





goingtooz said:


> Is it for each member's attachments you are getting that error message?
> becuase I got the same message when i was uploading more docs under my name. However after this message also i was able to upload under my husband's and my kid's name.


----------



## akmirror (Jan 27, 2012)

katy_aus said:


> hey akmirror..Congratulations..!!! That was pretty fast :clap2: .. so u have lived in Australia before on a Temporary Visa right? and as of now u r not living in Australia I presume..


Nope. I have never been to Oz. I applied offshore.


----------



## akmirror (Jan 27, 2012)

simone1 said:


> Hey Akmirror, while you are at it, can you please check if any status change happened on your portal for the documents? I am just looking for tell tale signs of the fact that CO is indeed working on the application.


Hi,

Sorry for late reply. When I logged in the eportal again, the section of documents required, received, recommended was no more. I could only see the list of documents I had uploaded only.


----------



## manishkrchaudhary (Sep 20, 2012)

Good Kuck


----------



## irizk (Sep 18, 2012)

HI All

I have a query regarding the 189 eVisa application which I am trying to fill in these days. Regarding the section where we have to give details about Previous countries of residence. Do I have fill in all the countries where I have visited even for a short visit or a holiday trip? Do I have to give details of the last 10 years only or more? 

Kindly advice.

Regards
Riz


----------



## irizk (Sep 18, 2012)

HI All

I have a query regarding the 189 eVisa application which I am trying to fill in these days. Regarding the section where we have to give details about Previous countries of residence. Do I have fill in all the countries where I have visited even for a short visit or a holiday trip? Do I have to give details of the last 10 years only or more? 

Kindly advice.

Regards
Riz


----------



## Ryukendo (Jan 18, 2014)

*Looking for a friend in Malaysia who can help record a television program for me*

Hello,
I am wondering if a kind person currently living in Malaysia who has the ability to record the Television with either VHS or DVD, would be willing to help me out? It does not consist of recording anything illegal. I will pay very well for your time and service. If anyone is interested in helping me please send a private message and I will provide full details. Thank you so much!


----------



## ir.malik (Jun 12, 2012)

Dear All

I have been a silent member mostly. Alhamdolillah I received grant today, applied for 190, I had 2 dependants, I had lived in 3 countries and also made a few corrections in my application using form 1023 (i think) 2 times. 

Timeline:

ANZSCO(262112)
ACS applied: 16 apr 12
ACS approved:5 Jun 12
IELTS: 9 Jun 12
Vic SS applied:9 Jun 12
EOI launched:Jul 7 12
Vic.SS.Approved:05 Sep 12
Invited to apply to DIAC:17 Sep 12
DIAC applied:10 oct 12
Documents requested by CO: 24 oct 12
Documents uploaded including meds and PCC: 22 nov 12 (Pak and UK PCC but not KSA)
Form 80 submitted: 8 dec 12
PCC from Pak for secondary applicant and my KSA PCC requested on: 30 dec
submitted all docs: 20 jan 14
Grant: 21 jan 14


Since there was no further communication over one year, I was enquiring about my status around monthly to CO (BK, team 2, Adelaide), but on 24 dec 13, I found out that my CO was changed (SB, team 2, Adelaide). Then after a week of my regular enquiry, he requested further docs and when I was able to provide (by yesterday), I got the grant today!

I got no calls/emails at any current or previous work places. 

The case officer can give you 3 months extra after your PCC expires provided all other requirements are complete and you can enter OZ by that date. Also the case officer can give you 6 months extra after your medicals expire provided you can enter by that date (as in my case).

I tried to be smart and did meds, pcc before asked. My advice, do it when requested.

Nothing special coming to my mind right now; but this forum has been a great help! couldn't have done it without using help from different threads and guys from different parts of the world.

ir.malik


----------

